# Competition - One plant in restricted grow area



## RiskyPack (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok.. This competition is for people who grow indoor in a restricted area. The purpose will be to see who can grow the best, biggest and most healthy plant in a small space.

So the following rules apply:

It has to be indoor
The maximum floor space allowed is 60 cm x 60 cm. 
It is the area that count so max 0.36 square meters
You can grow in any kind of medium
Any kind of lighting allowed
Only 1 plant per contestant!

So that is it. I'll start the thread off by showing my feminized Nemesis seed which I'm currently trying to germinate.

Who is up for the challenge?


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 12, 2009)

First day.. Just put the seed in the rockwool for germination

The setup is one GHE Aquafarm and 125 watt of CFL. My closet is 47 x 56 cm and it will move in there as soon as my last Big Bang finish.

The seed I will use is a Seedsman - Nemesis Feminized

The nutes I'm using are GHE 3 component


----------



## Alistair (Oct 12, 2009)

It looks like you have plenty of room in there for one plant.  May it be big and healthy.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 12, 2009)

Greenhouse seeds femed Super Silver Haze. The seed got a tail yesterday adfter just 12+ hours between wet paper. Put it in coco.

Currently using a 250w hps. Might just uprage to a 400w with a vented hood of some sort. They got cheap small ones at the head and nature webshop. Hesi nutes plus some pk 13-14. 

I'm gonna win!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 12, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Greenhouse seeds femed Super Silver Haze. The seed got a tail yesterday adfter just 12+ hours between wet paper. Put it in coco.
> 
> Currently using a 250w hps. Might just uprage to a 400w with a vented hood of some sort. They got cheap small ones at the head and nature webshop. Hesi nutes plus some pk 13-14.
> 
> I'm gonna win!



Well... I can only wish you good luck on that one.. I'll give you a run for the money that's for sure. Did you notice the bling on my Aquafarm.. I think the hooks for LST added a nice touch. I'll just keep vegging until mine grows bigger than yours.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 12, 2009)

Ah, you're aiming for a WO due to budrot i see. 

Going scrog myself, gonna be fun!


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm in although i have no room to germ a new one so ya'll will have to catch up. Growing space is roughly 2 1/2x2 1/2x 3 1/2 foot tall. It's the pinapple express, her name is carmen. She's was germed and has spent her whole life, thus far, in the box. I'll flower in a set-up right above the bathroom sink. When i put her to flower i hope she finishes out at 6 to 7 foot, here she is today not even a foot tall. Good luck to all!


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 12, 2009)

You're welcome!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 12, 2009)

Wohoo.. Soil - coco - hydroponics go head to head.... erhm to head  This thread will be very interesting I think


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh hell yeah! This is gonna be fun, three different growing types.....IT'S ON!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh it is ON alright. You 2 will have a slight advantage in growth space, but I'll make up for it in pure awesomeness.  Just you guys wait and see

Edit: Chef I know you never ask for the age of a lady... But still.. How old is Carmen?


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 12, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Ah, you're aiming for a WO due to budrot i see.
> 
> Going scrog myself, gonna be fun!



I think I'll get a dual headed pump and an airstone, so when the roots hit the water it will work just like DWC. I'm waiting eagerly to see your SCROG, will you be cloning?


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 12, 2009)

Yupp, might try to clone her altough i don't need clones. But i need the practice.

Hmm, might get som sort of dripper system. If the res isn't to big there can't be any major flooding. Just big enough to give her water 3 times a day...


----------



## the chef (Oct 12, 2009)

Carmen is about a month give or take this week. Just went to lowes and picked up the big ol 65 watter fer flowering ya'll better watch out!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 13, 2009)

Hehe I have a 400 watt hps for flowering, so I'm watching out


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

didn't you hear, 400watts is way too much now fer hps, yeah you need to go with a 13 watt hps aqarium, 1952, 64" ballast, operating at a beautiful 180 degrees


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 13, 2009)

oh damn... where can I get one of those? ;-)


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 13, 2009)

sounds like a nice comp.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 13, 2009)

I quit if someone is using a 13w hps. No reason trying to compete.


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

to much power those 13watts!


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

Alright my people, I've upped the ante a bit, fer the flowering room i present to you the big boy of cfl spirals, a 68 watt/ 4200 lumen, big tube, red spectrum,:headbang2: :yay: :aok: ooh yeah i'm ready!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh man.. You know if you lived closer to me I would give you my old homemade reflector with room for 5 bulbs with e27 socket. I only used 5 * 25 watt but it worked.

KK I have a question for you. How did you use PK 13-14 on the last grow? I've read so much about it, but I still can't figure it out. Did you use it only one time, or did you keep using it? Did you learn anything interesting about it?


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 13, 2009)

eastla_kushsmoka said:
			
		

> sounds like a nice comp.



There's always room for one more


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

ty riskypack , looking into a reflector fer my box. On the eastcoast come on over and ill pack the vape fer ya!


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 13, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Oh man.. You know if you lived closer to me I would give you my old homemade reflector with room for 5 bulbs with e27 socket. I only used 5 * 25 watt but it worked.
> 
> KK I have a question for you. How did you use PK 13-14 on the last grow? I've read so much about it, but I still can't figure it out. Did you use it only one time, or did you keep using it? Did you learn anything interesting about it?



I used it roughly from week 3 to week 6/7. Increased strenght as she grew. Don't know how much it helped really, other things changed from last grow aswell; potsize, time of veg etc. But it didn't harm my girls, a slight burn aside.


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

Is there a limit on days veg?


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't think so.. Not that I have heard of.. Some plants will stop growing when there are no more room for the roots, and some is simply down to the genetics. But you can keep it in the growing state for as long as you want, but at some point you will not experience to much growth anymore

Edit: I think I might try it this time.. Don't want to give you any advantage  I'm also seriously considering a 400 watt MH bulb for my system.


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

Bring it hubba!


----------



## Parcero (Oct 13, 2009)

Interesting competition, good luck equally to everyone.


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

ty join right in.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 13, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> There's always room for one more


 
i see i see im out to measure my grow room now buddy if i enter it will be with a 400hps also


----------



## the chef (Oct 13, 2009)

oh yeah one more!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 13, 2009)

well im out lol my room is nowhere near that size goodluck  to all that enter


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 14, 2009)

well we would like you to join anyway.. I guess we can bend the rules for the size of the cabinet.. As long as it is one plant and it is indoor.

If you win we can always say you cheated after ;-)


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 14, 2009)

I look forward to watching this, it should be fun 

eace:


----------



## the chef (Oct 14, 2009)

come on mate grab your  box and join in!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 14, 2009)

Hippy I'm sure it will be. But of course it is like a romantic comedy movie.. We all know what is going to happen before the movie starts.. I'll win for sure 

KK and chef the BPOTM for October just opened. Remember to submit your best shot.


----------



## the chef (Oct 14, 2009)

Waiting fer my blue widow to finish out to enter thanks.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 15, 2009)

Wohoo my seed just germinated today. So I hope she will get big strong and healthy


----------



## the chef (Oct 15, 2009)

Alright, now remember to plant your newly germed bean 18 inches below the top of the soil as this will help with......something.


----------



## gangalama (Oct 15, 2009)

oh how i would love to blow ur plants outt d wata. goodluck 2 youz


----------



## the chef (Oct 15, 2009)

Join in gangalama, we thrive on  d watta!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 16, 2009)

I think there will be some fierce competition


----------



## the chef (Oct 16, 2009)

Hehehehe


----------



## kiddude (Oct 17, 2009)

hmm i might make a 60cm by 60cm box real quick and try to put something together but idk i already got 5 seeds going in a old computer case and i barely have room for that (i plan on putting males outside and not working on them)


----------



## the chef (Oct 17, 2009)

One more! Join on in and lets see watt u got!


----------



## kiddude (Oct 17, 2009)

well i kinda forgot i need new light bulbs! lol if it wasnt for this i would have forgoten to get them so before i start germing im got to get a boxs of lights.

lucky bastards get a head start! (jk jk)


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 17, 2009)

Don't worry Kiddude.. It is only chef who has a real head start. You'll catch up. I'll post some pics later today


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 17, 2009)

I had to help her a little bit to get out of the seedshell. But now she has opened up. Isn't she a beauty? My little Nemesis.


----------



## kiddude (Oct 17, 2009)

im going to build the grow box now ill get light bulbs when i go to the store


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## the chef (Oct 17, 2009)

Aww she looks so perrty. Now remember risky full strength nutes with no water fer the next2 weeks


----------



## kiddude (Oct 17, 2009)

well it seems i dont have wood? but i did find a legit suit case im going to try out lol just gonna put in cardboard coated with tin foil walls, door, floor and ceiling and set up some fans and ill be good to go


----------



## the chef (Oct 17, 2009)

Whoa kiddude, think like that bear dude.... only you can prevent your house going up in smoke....er something like that, think about fire safety, heat temps,drying out factor,  hot flashes on the tin foil, etc. build your confined area with these things in mind, have fun and be safe! look forward to seeing your entry and smoking ya!


----------



## kiddude (Oct 17, 2009)

i know i know lol but i just realize i already have a grow going that fits the qualifications i started it about a week ago. and since i cant think of a way to vent out a suit case im think im stuck using it is that fine? or should i just drop out of the competition and wait for the next one?


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 17, 2009)

Join in anytime you want, there is no timelimit what so ever.


----------



## kiddude (Oct 17, 2009)

alright well im using my week old  so now mine is the oldest bahahahahaha


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 17, 2009)

KK I think this will be a monster thread. Now we really have something to live up to. I have seen somewhere that you can buy CO2 tablets for the water. I might try that at some point. I'm also considering a 400 watt MH bulb for my system... should fit in my HPS system.


----------



## kiddude (Oct 17, 2009)

i just got new fertilizer so im happy im growing with soil btw


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 17, 2009)

Kiddude, what genetics are you growing, and what kind of fertilizer are you using? It would also be nice with some pictures of your gear and setup, and some more info on the lights.


----------



## the chef (Oct 17, 2009)

:hubba: Yeah show me yours and i'll show you mine


----------



## the chef (Oct 17, 2009)

Plants!


----------



## kiddude (Oct 17, 2009)

genetics-mystery (not only to you guys but me too)
fertilizer-homemade (this is like a test run lol)
pictures!-cant find camera...
lights-3 CFL i forget the wattage and im not pulling it out cause its lights out for plants right now


----------



## kiddude (Oct 18, 2009)

pictures are still a no go cause i really dont know where my camera is and the lights are only 15 watters but i am planning on stepping that up soon


----------



## the chef (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok folks decided carmen was an unfair advantage as she is well on her way to flowering, So instead i'm running mai li, a thai super skunk from g-13. She's about 2 weeks old, i think, and she's in the box. Now let's get to growing!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Oct 19, 2009)

2 weeks? looks a little small have you started feeding her


----------



## the chef (Oct 19, 2009)

Nope slow grower she took 4 days to pop, was about to give up when i noticed a small taproot, spent another full day nursing her through the soil.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 19, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Ok folks decided carmen was an unfair advantage as she is well on her way to flowering, So instead i'm running mai li, a thai super skunk from g-13. She's about 2 weeks old, i think, and she's in the box. Now let's get to growing!



Nice! Looks about as big as mine, plus i guess it's a fairly slow bloomer. We're head to head this grow!


----------



## the chef (Oct 19, 2009)

Keewl, Better watch out i got her in the super veg box.
P.S. went back to my gj and mai li is 13 days from germ today.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 20, 2009)

Mine too... were are all head to head.... It will be so interesting... New pictures tomorrow. I promise.


----------



## the chef (Oct 20, 2009)

too kewl i'm glad i switched!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 20, 2009)

What kind of cycle are youse running on for the vegging? I'm currently running 18/6 for my seedling. I read somewhere that people are running 24/0, but I'm not sure if this is necessary? Any thoughts on this?

KK do you run the HPS light for vegging.. I'm not sure it has the right colors... Might not matter but I never tried.


----------



## the chef (Oct 20, 2009)

running 20/4 cause i got auto's in the mix on the same timer. It's all a matter of preference as far as the 24/0 thing, you have to find what works best fer your enviroment. I personally feel my ladies do better with a little nappy time, you may find your growing situation is different. looking forward to the pics!


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 20, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> What kind of cycle are youse running on for the vegging? I'm currently running 18/6 for my seedling. I read somewhere that people are running 24/0, but I'm not sure if this is necessary? Any thoughts on this?
> 
> KK do you run the HPS light for vegging.. I'm not sure it has the right colors... Might not matter but I never tried.



No, hps has too little blue, but it works, just a little more stretch. And male/femalr ratio is a bit less good, but i don't care since i grow femed seeds. Plus i'm getting a mh now! right now.

There is a thread here somewhere about this guy experimenting with dif. lightcycles in veg. The grow with 18/6 outperformed the other by far, like 10% (yieldwise that is). The guy seemed to have been thorough, so i always have a 18/6 cycle once the first set of leafes show. Up til then i have 24 hours of light.


----------



## the chef (Oct 20, 2009)

Just some pics of mai li, my thai super skunk. She's just loving the box! Hope your all doing as well or better!


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 20, 2009)

The MH-bulb is on it's way to my apartment. Curious how it will perform, but there should be a significant improvement. I hope. But my girls need some time before she's hit with that much light.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 21, 2009)

I really want to get a MH bulb also... But I'm on a bit of a tight budget atm :-(

Here are some pictures of my baby under my 125 watt CFL.

Chef: Try to use the macro setting when you take close-up photos. The symbol is normally a little flower on the camera.


----------



## the chef (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks risky will do, looking good! hah i got more leaves than u do


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 21, 2009)

So it's been about a week above ground. Will transplant in just a few days, roots are comming out of the bottom 

I don't have a fan creating a breeze and strengthening the stem, so i pinched my poor little girl. I had great results pinching my Blue Mystic, so i'm trying it this time to. 

Good thing our plants are the same size. Got a feeling yours will be behind soon, Chef. If me and Risky treat our medium correctly, that is.

Take care/
k


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 22, 2009)

I have decided now, that I will get the MH bulb also. 
I have done absolutely nothing to strengthen the stem.. The last time they just got the fan when they entered the veg stage, and the stems grew very fat, so I hope the same will happen in this case.
I don't know how well I will succeed with this grow, I think I still have some hydro lessons to be learned.


----------



## the chef (Oct 22, 2009)

Dunno kebnekajse about being behind, You and risky are going up against the BOX! yours looks great but can she compare to.......


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey again

KK you will be pleased to hear that today I bought a 400 watt Phillips HPI-T plus MH bulb. I just tested it and boy oh boy was I blinded by the light.

I also bought something called "Hammerhead" PK 9/18, which apparently should be better than PK 13-14. So bring it on, baby ;-)

editadvancednutrients.com/landing_pages/hammerhead_landing.html[/url]


----------



## the chef (Oct 25, 2009)

Alright guys has this thread gone cold? I hope not cause Mai li is stretching her arms a bit.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey Chef... Well sorry.. It was a bit of a though weekend for me. But here are the new pictures. I'll give her a res change today and I'm thinking about introducing her to MH soon.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 26, 2009)

KK did you get your MH bulb yet, and when are you planning on using it? I can't wait to see how the Hammerhead will compare head to head with PK 13-14. It is suggested that you use hammerhead from the second week of flowering until one week before harvest. But lets see what will happen. May the best grower win.

Edit: KK it is amazing that you can outperform 400 watt with 250 watt... You have some serious skills.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 26, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> KK did you get your MH bulb yet, and when are you planning on using it? I can't wait to see how the Hammerhead will compare head to head with PK 13-14. It is suggested that you use hammerhead from the second week of flowering until one week before harvest. But lets see what will happen. May the best grower win.
> 
> Edit: KK it is amazing that you can outperform 400 watt with 250 watt... You have some serious skills.



Oh man, you are flattering me! Thanks a lot.

I allready started using my MH, about two days ago. I have it raised quite a bit since i'm not sure about the heat emited from it. But it's safe to say it's a lot more than the hps, temps are about two degrees more then it used to. Plus my seedling don't need that much light at this stage (it's about the size of your plant). But i don't want to spend money on cfl's when i just got this bulb.

My BM dried up really fast once i put the MH in ( i dry my herb in my closet, even light on. Perhaps not the best, but i think it's allright). Jared the small buds today as they were a bit brittle, the colas will hang a few more days. Will smoke it for the first time toight and i'm hoping for a stoned effect. Sleeping is not easy since i have a cold with a fever. I just twitch around in bed all night...

Hey chef! Looking good there! I will soon have catched up i think. Growth has been a bit slow since i pinched my baby, but now she's healed and starting to exlpode!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey KK I know a perfect remedy to go with your joint. If you have some darjeeling, white or green tea.. Or actually chamomile tea will also do. Then make the tea and grind some ginger into it. Then add some lemon juice and honey.. I had so much of that in India, and it is the best for colds.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 26, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Hey KK I know a perfect remedy to go with your joint. If you have some darjeeling, white or green tea.. Or actually chamomile tea will also do. Then make the tea and grind some ginger into it. Then add some lemon juice and honey.. I had so much of that in India, and it is the best for colds.



Guess i will have to go out and buy some groceries then. Hmm, ot looking forward to it at all, but it will be nice to get under my sheets again...


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2009)

don't ferget to add jack daniels to your toody get to feeling better. Looking good risky, bring on the MH peoples!


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 26, 2009)

Ah, how cold i not think about the JD!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 26, 2009)

I hope the smoke will get you well soon.. Great advice with the JD I had totally forgotten... Well at least he can have a good smoke...


----------



## the chef (Oct 26, 2009)

Just a little texas two cents worth.


----------



## the chef (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok guys mai li is getting big! She is deff. sativa dominant. She's the only one in the grow box. Started giving her nutes awhile back and she sprouted out! How's the cold? Where you guys at in your grows? Attention all contestants.....Beat the chef!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 28, 2009)

Here we are 16 days after I put the seed in the "ground" and after 2 days under MH... I really like the progress.. Your plant is looking good chef, how many days since you planted your seed? The LED is a nice touch.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 28, 2009)

I just perfected my vegging skills under a hps. Perfect growth, no stretch, no heatstress. Takes some time adjusting the MH, so she's a bit stretched. But not much. Growth is really taking of, i think she was longing for some bright light after being under just 30w of cfl. 

All in all, things are good. And so it seems for you too. Keep it up!

k

Edit: Oh yeah RIsky, there is one thing i'm wondering about. How's the water distribution in the waterfarm? If i had coco instead of leca (clayballs, asume it's the same in danish), would all of the coco get wet when pumps go on?


----------



## smokingjoe (Oct 28, 2009)

define indoors.

edit: Please also define acceptable cubic volume of the grow space.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 28, 2009)

Indoors= no sunlight.

Max space, well, we are not that picky bout it, it's just for fun. But anything more then 1x1x2m would be in a dif league then us anyway and therefore uncompareble. How you use your space is of course part of the challange, no limits in watts or lumens. If you can fit 2000w in a 60x60x150cm closet you are free to do so.

Hope you join in.

Hmmm, starting to realize that i have to buy more coco and a bigger pot. 15L will not do!


----------



## the chef (Oct 28, 2009)

Looking good/sounds good guys! risky if i can remember i think she's a week or two ahead of yours.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 28, 2009)

Well KK.. I cannot say for sure, it would definitely not get all wet in the top, but it distributes quite well.. If you are too buy one or more I would go for the waterfarm, as the aquafarm is a bit overkill imo. It is really heavy when you need to change res, and the dripring is really too small to grow more than one plant in it.. I guess you could make a bigger ring yourself with a piece of PVC tube... But back to the coco question.. I'm sure you would have to water the top in the bigging if you have more than one plant, but when the roots get bigger, the water will reach them for sure.


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 28, 2009)

I have about 0.5 cubic meters.. Everything within that range should be fine smokingjoe.. 0.6-0.7 cubic meters.. but no strict rules, let me hear what you had in mind.


----------



## OldSkool (Oct 28, 2009)

.7 cubic meters = 25 square feet. 

So 2' wide x 3' deep x 4' tall = 24 sq. ft.

Or, 2' x 2'x 6' tall = 24 sq ft.

Something in that range for all of us on this side of the pond!


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 29, 2009)

That is correctly OldSkool... And thanks for the conversion.


----------



## OldSkool (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey RP. 

I'd join ya but I got a cab full of colas right now! 
I'd love to go up against some of the best...


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 31, 2009)

OldSkool that is one hell of a compliment right there.. You are welcome to join whenever you are ready.. I think this competition is gonna run until March or something like that anyways.


----------



## the chef (Nov 1, 2009)

Come on in old school. Ok Guys n gals here is mai li today, ran the time table risky you me and ken all had our ladies break soil at the same time, Where's everybody at? Showtime!


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 3, 2009)

It's growing pretty slow, this is 3 weeks since she poped out of the coco. But i don't worry, some just behave like this.

Last couple of days have been some of the best in my life, except the swineflu. My team won the national league last sunday in the game of the century against our biggest rivals. And this comming sunday we are playing the final in the national cup at our home stadium against the same team! Historical events in my world. Champions league here we come (ok, we do have to qualify first)! Last time, in 99, we played both Barcelona and Arsenal. Got our asses kicked, of course, but still, does not get greater than that in the world of football.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 3, 2009)

It turns out that the Hydroponics is harder to manage that I could have imagined. First of the res-change, and fertilizer is a science in itself. 2nd soooo much water evaporate, and I need to fill in a couple of liters every second day. 3rd the PH is quite hard to stabilize. Well I'm trying my best.

Here is my baby.. She is getting really bushy and I've started LST on her. The stretch is not quite enough, so I tried to move the lamp a bit further away.

KK: But you are not going to South Africa are you?  Sorry bro, I had to give it to you at some point.


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 3, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> It turns out that the Hydroponics is harder to manage that I could have imagined. First of the res-change, and fertilizer is a science in itself. 2nd soooo much water evaporate, and I need to fill in a couple of liters every second day. 3rd the PH is quite hard to stabilize. Well I'm trying my best.
> 
> Here is my baby.. She is getting really bushy and I've started LST on her. The stretch is not quite enough, so I tried to move the lamp a bit further away.
> 
> KK: But you are not going to South Africa are you?  Sorry bro, I had to give it to you at some point.



Does not look like hydro is that hard to do, she's looking great! And she's outgrowing my baby by far. Good work and keep it up.

Hehe, south africa... It's a shame you guys made us miss it, allthough i really don't care that much. But the world cup is great entertainment, not the same if your country does not participate. BTW, what happened to that guy who punched the ref a couple of years ago in a sweden-denmark game? Did they drop the charges or is he being sued? I heard some rumours about a multi-million lawsuit...


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 3, 2009)

In Denmark he is nicknamed "fodbold-tossen". I think the lawsuits are still going on... He got a pretty severe punishment, but I think he appealed the case.. He got a new identity and moved to another place from what i heard.. I think he was in a lot more real danger than the guy who made the Mohamed drawings.

Well thanks... Your plant will take off soon, I'm sure. How much nutes are you feeding her? How is the heat? It is so cold here right now that it is pretty easy to keep the grow room cold


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 3, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> In Denmark he is nicknamed "fodbold-tossen". I think the lawsuits are still going on... He got a pretty severe punishment, but I think he appealed the case.. He got a new identity and moved to another place from what i heard.. I think he was in a lot more real danger than the guy who made the Mohamed drawings.
> 
> Well thanks... Your plant will take off soon, I'm sure. How much nutes are you feeding her? How is the heat? It is so cold here right now that it is pretty easy to keep the grow room cold



Don't know thw ppm's, but atm i'm giving 1/3 of recomended dose in veg. The ssh, being a sativa dom, does not need that much nutes. Plus they always put the maximum amounts in the instructions for some reason (selling more perhaps?). But yeah, i think she's gona take off now. The pinching took some time to heal, but i think it was worth it. Stem looks like it's going to be sturdy, especially since i did not have a fan on her the first two weeks. 

I can imagine "fodboll-tossen" being quite unpopular... Poor guy. One drunken night can really mess up your life!


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 3, 2009)

KK I'm actually on much higher doses of the nutes than my bottle says.. I found some guides on the internet, proposing some other proportions of my specific nutes. I think you should try turning up the nutes and see what will happen.


----------



## the chef (Nov 3, 2009)

Here's mai li today, she's getting big guys! Got a little time till there's room in the flower room, and i'm going to concentrate on a trainwreck grow. Mai li is almost half way up the flower box when she gets there i'll take measurements.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 3, 2009)

Looking good chef.. I hope to get mine a bit stretchier like yours.


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 3, 2009)

She looks mighty fine!


----------



## the chef (Nov 3, 2009)

ty keb, risky not a bat sat, not as slow a grower as i thought.


----------



## the chef (Nov 4, 2009)

Alright my people, as soon as there is room in the flower room mai li goes in! Need to make room fer others so i'll be turning mine in first, i'll get measurments when i put her to flower.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 5, 2009)

It is funny how different the plants are turning out.. Mine is getting bushier by the minute.. It is going to be super dense.. It think mine needs at least 2 more weeks of veg before flowering.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 5, 2009)

Still not a lot of stretch.. But side branching like crazy.


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Mine is sativa dom its unreal! She's already past where i usually put them to flower. Would like to put her to flower at 2-4 feet and pop her a full 4 -8 in flower but i got others waiting on the box. So im just hoping fer two foot and see how big she gets being a sat. Plus she's gonna take a loooong time to flower.


----------



## the chef (Nov 5, 2009)

Jeebus risky you got a mound of plant,lol!


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 5, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Jeebus risky you got a mound of plant,lol!



LOL I know.. It is pretty crazy.. Never seen a plant doing like this.. I hope it is a good sign. :holysheep:

The stems are already super fat.. I hope it will stretch at some point.. Otherwise it will be a nice little bush.


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 5, 2009)

Why do you hope for stretch? Tight nodes are better when growing under lowpower lights. I think it looks impecible. As does yours, Chef. I'm sorta thinking about popping another seed if this one does not start growing fast in the near future. But i took your advice Risky and raised the nutes a bit, about 2/3 of rec dose. I also repotted to a 15l pot yesterday. Roots have been growing good and looked healthy, it's just the parts above ground that are slow. 

Take care/
k


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 6, 2009)

Well I wanted a bit more stretch so I can do more LST.. But I think I have found a good balance now.. I think you plant just have slow genetics.. It will get there eventually.. Especially if the roots are strong.. It might just need a few more weeks. Also make sure the coco is always moist.. The MH will make a lot more water evaporate.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 7, 2009)

Only 26 days, and look at her! She is going to outgrow my closet.. I might just have one more week of veg. For size comparison each side of the pot is 46 cm.


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

Damn risky! it looks like a big bowl of salad! You're gonna have some dense tight buds, bud!


----------



## Killuminati420 (Nov 7, 2009)

follow the link my my sig to my "mini box gro" i should be getting pics up soon, if i remember right its a 17'' tall x 13'' deep x 13'' wide and i got 4x 42w cfls (2700lumens each) and about a 2inch deep pot that is kinda rectangular and wide instead of deep, so the plant itself has about 91/2'' to grow in height MAX. its been on 12/12 since i put it in there a while ago, its budding very nicely (strain is cheese) all the details are in the journal. eace:


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 7, 2009)

Great Killu... I would like to see some pictures though.

Chef: Hmm maybe it would be good as a salad


----------



## the chef (Nov 7, 2009)

Hello my excellent friends... Ok mai li went into the flower room today. Took in my first real harvest and had room fer her. Working on a somewhat limited schedule. Got a new batch of beans coming in also. She measured in a 1' 5
"  don't really know how far she's gonna stretch out but it will be fun to watch!


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 8, 2009)

Chef... I'm amazed.. A really really beautiful plant to have got there..

KK... What is happening at your side? Is your Super Silver Haze beginning to take off?


----------



## the chef (Nov 8, 2009)

TY risky, how's the salad going? KK what is happening?


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 8, 2009)

Still growing slow... Put another seed in coco today, don't think this one will amount to anything. So, i guess i'm four weeks behind you guys. And i must say both your plants look very very good.

Risky, how much medium is in the waterfarm? I will buy one this week i think. Screw my fear of flooding the apartment! I will use coco of course, have not let me down. Will ten litres do?


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 8, 2009)

Hehe maybe you are just impatient KK.. Maybe it will take off soon.. are the temp high enough? I don't know how much medium go into the Waterfarm, but I'm guessing between 15-20 liters. I used 30 liters for my Aquafarm. And I really don't think there are any real dangers of flooding.. It would take a whole day for the bucket to fill, and it would be very unlikely that all drainage holes should clog. But it will be a nice investment, I'm sure you will not have any regrets.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 8, 2009)

Green Mojo for all your alls lovely ladies


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks Ozzy!

Risky: no, it's not patience i lack. It's been above ground 4 weeks and has grown four sets of leafes. It's a crappy pheno, no doubt about it. But hey, gotta be less lucky sometime.


----------



## the chef (Nov 8, 2009)

ty ozzie, chef mojo to ya!


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 9, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Thanks Ozzy!
> 
> Risky: no, it's not patience i lack. It's been above ground 4 weeks and has grown four sets of leafes. It's a crappy pheno, no doubt about it. But hey, gotta be less lucky sometime.



Oh well... The next seed will be your lucky one.. I hope you will enjoy hydro as much as me.. I just did a res change today, and roots are getting really big. They are all the way to the bottom of the res. Be sure to buy enough coco though, and remember to have a lot of PH down ready.. If the water is just as hard in Sweden as it is here, then you are going to need it. Are you going for the waterfarm or aquafarm?

I try to keep my PH at 6, but it is difficult as we have very hard water here.

Thank you all for the Green Mojo.. Right back at ya.. I will post some pictures later today.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 9, 2009)

Last week of vegging I think.


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

Whoa was that survivorman in there? There gonna film the next nat. geo in there! Risky your gonna have some dense dank with this one!


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks chef.. I'm kind surprised also.. Never though I would grow anything this compact.. When I look back on my first grow it is amazing how different it is.. But Chef you will be hard to beat.. That is one badass Sativa you got there.. And when KK gets his Sativa going it will probably go absolutely nuts.


----------



## the chef (Nov 11, 2009)

Alright my excellent friends....kk mai li sends her sativa mojo to ya! Risky i'm scared to think how dense your buds are gonna be. Here's my girl, slow to bud but thats ok. She's now at 1'9" and her future bud spots are starting to tighten up to form. Hope your ladies are doin well.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 11, 2009)

Still vegging a bit.. I don't think I will do anymore LST now.. Flowering starts monday I think.... Maybe I'll let her veg for one more week.. Lets see on monday.

Chef she is looking good.. I think you will have one massive cola.. I will be interesting to see how she will yield compared to mine.

KK - How is everything? Did you start a new one, and did you go for the Waterfarm?


----------



## the chef (Nov 11, 2009)

Gonna be interesting Risky you got a virtual jungle! C'mon kk we got green thoyghts fer ya!


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 11, 2009)

Normally I don't like ladies to be bushy.. But in this case I rather like it


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 11, 2009)

Your plants look awesome! Good work!

Mine is still slow, about 10-15cm above ground, five sets of leafes. I did put one in coco the other day, guess it will pop uot tomorrow. I will keep both for a while and see which one seems to be the healthiest.

Payday is friday, so i will wait untill then to buy a waterfarm.


----------



## the chef (Nov 11, 2009)

Been wanting to ask. I recycle my dirt fer outside grows, flower, caladiums and such. What do you do with your...waste? If there is any.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 12, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Your plants look awesome! Good work!
> 
> Mine is still slow, about 10-15cm above ground, five sets of leafes. I did put one in coco the other day, guess it will pop uot tomorrow. I will keep both for a while and see which one seems to be the healthiest.
> 
> Payday is friday, so i will wait untill then to buy a waterfarm.



Thanks man.. Glad to hear you are still alive.. I was afraid the swine flu had got you. If you get a waterfarm Friday, which one will you put into it?

Chef: About the waste.. I simply let it go down the drain.. Water is the only waste from my Aquafarm.


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 12, 2009)

I throw the used coco away, but i could rince it and use it again if i wanted to. I have a small flyproblem though, so i don't want to bring them in my cab again and again (you know those very small flying things, they are not really flies and they are not a threat to the plants, just annoying). They go away if you soak some cigarette butts in your water, nicotine kill them and their eggs.

So, this is my girl after 4+ weeks above ground. It popped the same time as your did risky. A bit of a difference, wouldn't you say?

No waterfarm for me, will invest in a muffler for my exhaust instead. Did not get as much money since a was away from work for more then a week. That took away a big part of my "fun-and-games" budget, sadly.


----------



## the chef (Nov 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the waterfarm but your lady looks very healthy. She'll prob be the surprize sleeper.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 12, 2009)

There is a big difference... But as Chef says she looks pretty healthy.. She is just slow.. just try to keep her vegging for a longer period. I installed the final fan in my cabinet today.. When I switch to HPS I can turn of the big fan, and have a lot less noise.. It will be really nice.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Nov 12, 2009)

ill be gettin pics up within the next couple days, i have to use a friends phone for pics cuz mine broke


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 14, 2009)

i had a plant that grew like that risky strain was "godsgift" she was vegged under cfl's then put outside to flower this was last year reason i even mention it i have proof found an old pic  took 3 real quik pics with a friends camera only 2 are somewhat not blurry


please mind the little 22. hp bullets holes on my wall theres now a big *** window


----------



## Killuminati420 (Nov 14, 2009)

click on my mini box journal in my sig to see pics :farm:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~eace:~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok peoples, here's mai li now 2foot 1 inch. looking good guys. This thread at harvest is gonna rock!


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks amazing chef.. I will upload some pictures tomorrow, when I start the flowering.. She is a monster 

Eastla: Nice.. I hope my Nemesis will turn out just as good.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 16, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Looks amazing chef.. I will upload some pictures tomorrow, when I start the flowering.. She is a monster
> 
> Eastla: Nice.. I hope my Nemesis will turn out just as good.


 
whats the genetic make up of nemesis? i felt my 08 grow was weak being the only thing she was fed was tigerbloom just make sure you push her to her limits that mini forrest is going to need alot of enerygy to produce fat buds all over


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello

Here we are at day 35.. I changed the lights to HPS today and to 12/12.. Let the flowering begin. She has grown pretty big and I have high hopes for her. How many tops can you count?

Eastla:I will feed her with GHE Flora tripart, and for blooming booster I'll give her "Advanced Nutrients - Hammerhead" which is PK 9-18. It says on the bottle not to start before one week into flowering, so I'll feed it too her next week. I still use GHE - Diamond Nectar, I will use it 2 weeks into flowering.. Hopefully all this should be enough to give her some dense buds. The genetics are Northern Indian Sativa x Nepali Indica.. Think it is suppose to be 50/50 indica/sativa.. Although it looks clearly dominated by the indica side. 

KK: Has your new seed broken the soil yet?

Chef: I can't wait to see how our harvest is going to be.. I think it could be a close run.


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

Damn risky mine? Yours i'm afraid is going to blow me away. That has so many tops in like a bowl shape it's scary! My main cola against your mutation..man thats alot! Indie against sativa. This might be a close one if mai li keeps stretching like she is. I've noticed sats do this i'm gonna see how tall i can grow into the lights before they turn on/off. i'm almost resetting the lights 2 times a day now. I think yours is gonna produce more dense compact buds and i'll have the weight. Hehehe what a competion! C'mon guys lets boogie!


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 16, 2009)

Well only time will tell... Chef what kind of lights are you using in your flowering cabinet? When I look back on how the Nemesis developed last time, I hope to getting lots of colas on this plant. If I can get 8 big fat ones I think I'll be able to increase the yield I had on my second grow with 4 plants.. Well lets see what happens.. I'm also very interested in how the PK booster will affect my yield.


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

All reds 30's, 68's, and a 65 watter along side a couple of 13's.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 16, 2009)

So how many bulbs and at what wattage?


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

10 bulbs around 360 wattage, still uses less electricity than hps or mh


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 16, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Here we are at day 35.. I changed the lights to HPS today and to 12/12.. Let the flowering begin. She has grown pretty big and I have high hopes for her. How many tops can you count?
> 
> ...


 
kool im growing pure highland nepalese supposed to be "the best hash" .

no matter what you do your shiz is going to be FAT DANK just a matter of time you have more than enough light plus a good nute plan be happy just make sure you let her amber up seems to be the biggest problem in this green world


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 16, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> 10 bulbs around 360 wattage, still uses less electricity than hps or mh


 

go to the store and get some 6500k cfl's those will keep your plant from stretching


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm not worried about the stretch on this one, my first plant was a sativa dom. and she rocketed when i put her to flower. I know of the bulbs you speak of, there isn't a local hydro store here, and the ones that are a bit of a driving distance you don't wan't to go to. I'm getting my tents this week and maybe soon i'll bend mama's ear and get the 250 watter.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 16, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> I'm not worried about the stretch on this one, my first plant was a sativa dom. and she rocketed when i put her to flower. I know of the bulbs you speak of, there isn't a local hydro store here, and the ones that are a bit of a driving distance you don't wan't to go to. I'm getting my tents this week and maybe soon i'll bend mama's ear and get the 250 watter.


 
you can go to any store lowes,home depot,probably wal-mart there just light bulbs.


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

oh yeah i got their biggest,2-68 watts from home depot and 1-65 watt from lowes.


----------



## the chef (Nov 16, 2009)

Here you go eastla i snapped some pics of some of the lights i use. This is just the arrangement i got till my tents arrive. Also snapped some out of focus ones of mai li just fer fun. She's now at 2 foot 3 1/2 inches. She's gonna be a monster! I'm very pleased with the cfl's. Think i'm gonna stick with it, it seems to be working fer me.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the idea of CFL.. But I must say that instead of 360 watt of cfl I would switch to a 250 watt HPS.. But it is nice that you have multiple bulbs, so the light can reach the lower branches as well.. The CFL seems to be working out great for you.


----------



## aplaisia (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice grow competition... 
It's good to see everyone having fun.

I might consider a competition later when everyone starts up again. 

I would love to try an air pumped, heated, soil grow I've been considering.
If you allow multiple plants I might try an AeroBucket.

In fact... I'm preparing now....


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 17, 2009)

chef,
you know your my homeboy, but we have discussed this before,  Your missin out with stickin to the chl's You have no idea man. 
I have used both and there really is no comparrison. 

on a side note, i still wannna smoke ur dank lookin bud, cfl or hps.lol


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 17, 2009)

aplaisia you can join now.. But the one plant thing stands firm.. This is to see what a grower can potentially do with one plant.. How much can you really get out of your strain under certain conditions.. But please join in.. The more the better.


----------



## the chef (Nov 17, 2009)

once again can't run hps or mh due to heat and electric cost.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 17, 2009)

360 watt of cfl is more expensive than 250 watt of HPS.. This will not generate a lot more heat.. I have 2 x 120 mm fans to cool my cabinet, and I have 400 watt HPS


----------



## the chef (Nov 17, 2009)

I have one stand up fan on breeze that cools my flower room, look i thank you all fer the advise on switching to mh/hps and it's not that i'm not sold on the idea there are alot of things to consider......THE WIFEY! A full blown set-up would have stopped this before it started. The wife is just now feeling comfortable enough to have grow tents in the house. I have to use what's low cost and gradually build up so as to not freak out the wife. I'm doing perrty well with the cfl's and a mh/hps set-up would be ideal fer me but i got her feelings to consider. She doesn't smoke, barely has a drink like maybe 2 times a year and is one hell of a woman. So it will take me awhile to talk her into being ok with a better set-up untill then i gotta go with what i got. Thank you all and um oh yeah....don't be scared it's only a little light...hehehe


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 18, 2009)

hahaha

very understandable my friend. Doenst mean we cant still give ya a hard time.  Ole wife runs your life hu? ahhaha. jk. Mine runs mine. 

My wife too was very skeptical at first to say the least. She came around, and so will your's. too bad she doesnt toke one every once in a while. thats probably the only reason i have the equipment i have now, the wife loved the first harvest so much that she complained and got mad at me when we ran out. hehehe

 I think ur doing great with the cfl's, some people cant even grow a stick with them. 

But yes, later on, i wouldnt worry about heat issues as they are easily fixed with a good inline fan. but thats for tha future my friend.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 18, 2009)

Until then It seems like it will be CFL vs HPS.. Soil vs Hydroponics... Indica vs Sativa.. A 3 way competition... I can't wait to see the results... On the paper I have all the aces, but that is one hell of a plant you got there Chef.. Still waiting to see what KK will be up to with his coco grow, maybe he will beat both of us in the end. Only time will tell.

Here are some pictures from today


----------



## the chef (Nov 18, 2009)

frosty nugs i have seen the bosses job......i don't want it! If you didn't razz me i wouldn't feel welcome. Risky....damn, jeebus! you got one hell of a fat plant there. Ya know this is the first comp i don't mind losing. Think about it ...whats the prize fer second or maybe third place, a big fat plant! Losing is still winning here!


----------



## Killuminati420 (Nov 18, 2009)

straight to the pics...

1-the whole view of the box, 2 upper fans = out take. smaller, lower fan = intake. strain = cheese. 4x 42watt CFLs.

2- comparison between a bic lighter and the closed box.

3- hella nice art that reminds me of hallucinations on DMT and psilocybin mushrooms...eace:


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 18, 2009)

Well Chef... So far I think you have a fair chance.. Your plant is much taller than mine, and lots of things can still go wrong.. You never know. Hopefully we will all have a big fat harvest..

Killum: Nice setup... Might not be the biggest plant, but it will make plenty of nice joints.. Good work.


----------



## the chef (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice set-up kill, risky you n me gonna rock n rollem brother! Here's mai li in all her glory. Man she gonna take a long time to flower. Her main cola is starting to form, and she's at 2'6" today. I was moving her around and whoosh! That skunky stank! Gonna be a nice harvest....one of these days. Things putting along green mojo to ya all!


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 19, 2009)

what will be the judge of the winner. Will u judge it on harvest amounts, height, what?


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 19, 2009)

Well.. I think it will have to be yield, since we are using different techniques to fit our particular grow space.. So I would say yield in general wet/dry and it would also be interesting to look at yield per wattage and yield per square foot. From this I think we reach a general agreement on the winner. But like Chef also pointed out.. There are no losers in this game, just to see what kind of yield a grower can get from limited conditions.


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 19, 2009)

I think my girl is growing a bit faster now. I water tree times a day now instead of jusy one, which has been fine in the past. Def strain and light might be the cause of slow growth. Bt i still have atleast three weeks of veg before i switch to 12/12. That meas harvest will be late feb early march! Looong way to go...

 Guess i will give the extra seedling to a friend.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 20, 2009)

Or you can enter it in the monster grow competition.. If you put it in a beer can.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 20, 2009)

Not much to say... Everything is going great here.. Glad to hear that you have a survivor KK..

Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## the chef (Nov 20, 2009)

Whoa! Damn risky that looks good!


----------



## the chef (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's mai li in the new tent fer flower. Didn't get a measurement she's getting close to 3 foot i would imagine.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow.... It's amazing how different our plants are.. Yours look so tall, thin and elegant compared to my big fat bush. It's a very nice plant you got there.. I'm looking forward to see how the cola will develop.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 21, 2009)

Can i Enter the show?


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 21, 2009)

Sure Alein.. Looking very good there.. What is your setup, and what week are you in? And what strain are you growing?

I just gave my plants some micro nutrients and some fulvic acid. I read somewhere that you should be feeding micro nutrients one day and then the normal NPK on another day. So I'll be feeding the other nutrients monday. I decided to go with a 14 days schedule for the res change, where I feed full strength nutrients in the middle of the period.. Seems to be working out fine.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 21, 2009)

Well thank you for allowing :aok: 

its a soil grow. using fox farm nutes, in fox farm Happy frog soil mix.
Using a 400 w HPS air cooled hood with a 6 inch h/o can fan, in a 2x3 closet grow. Temperture 68-79 deg FH
Im growing the strand, BlackJack and shes right at about 2 1/2 weeks of flower.

Check out my gj on the link, got everything about it there.
 feed every time i water and i use the max. i I feed micro nutes with every feeding and have never heard of that every other time cycle that you speak of.


----------



## the chef (Nov 21, 2009)

FRosty nugs! welcome to the comp. Iterested in how the colas will develop also.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 21, 2009)

Well hydro and soil works a bit different.. I water almost every day, but I only feed nutes once a week, and then change the res every second week. It seems to be working nicely.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 21, 2009)

in a true side to side contest of soil vs hydro, hydro would win almost everytime, without a doubt, if it is done correctly
. ur plant looks good yo.

hey there chef, looks like i might have a few one foot collas on this one. The internode spacing is very small and the buds are already starting to almost touch each other, fand im not even at week three yet. of course i keep that 400w hps about 7 inches form the top of the plants.


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

Dunno frosty nugs, got a bit of a monster here! One foot cola's...Damn! Think i might make a run at ya!? Here's mai li today. She's a half inch under 3 foot and she's starting to do that i through with the stretching bit and now it's time to flower. I can't wait to see how this is gonna turn out fer us!


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 23, 2009)

How much do you reckon you will harvest from a plant like that chef? Any estimations on the yield. I hope to get at least 150 gram from mine that is about 5-6 oz.. I can't wait to see how compact your buds will be with your CFLs.


----------



## the chef (Nov 23, 2009)

Dunno risky hopeing fer at least 4-5.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 23, 2009)

This is my plants after one week of flowering.. I gave them some AN - Hammerhead today to boost flowers. I started at half strength to see how my plant will react.


----------



## the chef (Nov 23, 2009)

holy jeebus risky, she looks gooood!


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 24, 2009)

Thought i might show you my girl. As i said she's been growing good for the last week or so, but man did she take her time! It's hard to say how she's improved besides the quicker pace, but she looks overall happier, perkier and lusher. She will hit the screen in a few days, then i will wait untill it's halfwau filled and then switch to 12/12. That will take 2-3 weeks i think.


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2009)

Uh waiter i'll take the salad! Major greenage keb!


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2009)

Here's a couple of mai li, She's at 3' 3" and slowly budding up. I think her main cola is gonna be big.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 25, 2009)

What a beautiful plant... But when I see it, I'm so afraid of hurting it.. It looks so skinny and delicate.. I hope the stems will be able to carry a phat harvest.. Well maybe I is just because I'm use to looking at my monster plant.. Will be some nice pictures in this thread in a few weeks.. Your camera looks a little blurry chef.. Is there any way you can borrow another one for some superb pics for the finish?


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 25, 2009)

The mai li is really beautifull! You got an estimation on flowering time? Looks like she will go on for quite a while, being so sativa dom.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 25, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Thought i might show you my girl. As i said she's been growing good for the last week or so, but man did she take her time! It's hard to say how she's improved besides the quicker pace, but she looks overall happier, perkier and lusher. She will hit the screen in a few days, then i will wait untill it's halfwau filled and then switch to 12/12. That will take 2-3 weeks i think.



Wow didn't see you there... Is that a hydro bucket? She is looking good, but weird why she was so slow.. It doesn't make any sense.. But hopefully she will end up being a big strong one.. She just needs a little more time. It does however not look like a sativa dom... But maybe she will later. Can't wait to see


----------



## the chef (Nov 25, 2009)

Gonna have to tie her off when she starts to get heavy. I have no idea on finish she's 50 days in now sh'e gonna take awhile ill try to take pics when i haven't vaped so hard.


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 26, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Wow didn't see you there... Is that a hydro bucket? She is looking good, but weird why she was so slow.. It doesn't make any sense.. But hopefully she will end up being a big strong one.. She just needs a little more time. It does however not look like a sativa dom... But maybe she will later. Can't wait to see



No, it's just a bucket.

She is a sat/indica hybrid and this one is not really sativa but still more so than indica.

I stopped caring about the slow grotha while ago and just keep going. Besides, she's gotten better. But it's annoying since i made a real effort rinsing the coco this time. Thought it would pay off but noooooo.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 26, 2009)

Still in week 2 of flowering.. She is starting to get more buds.. Did the last LST on her, to get a more even canopy. What do you think?


----------



## the chef (Nov 26, 2009)

Holy jeebus risky look out....risky?....can'y find you in that jungle! Man your gonna produce some serious bud my friend!


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks chef.. It is a bit of a jungle.. I don't think I will be doing any trimming, it is too hard to reach all those bottom branches.. I think I'll just let nature do it course.. I just looked at pictures from my second grow this morning, and now I'm kinda worried that she will outgrow my closet.. Lets see what happens.

Edit: Maybe I should start a new competition and see if anyone can guess which top is the top of the main stem.


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 28, 2009)

She has hit the screen! Got two pics worth showing. Not long now before i flip.

Risky, you've done well with the lst. The main shoot is furthest to the left in the pic.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 29, 2009)

KK I think that is going to be one bad *** Scrog grow. You are almost right.. At least you are on the right side :-D It is actually the one right next to it. 
Will this be the last week before you switch? I bet it will really take off when you start flowering. You are still a contender for the first price. :-D 3 good looking plants in this thread.


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 29, 2009)

I think this might be the last week before i switch. She grows a coulpe of cm a day and i want to switch before the screen is filled to manage stretch and be able to rearrange branches if they grow unevenly. 

I'm starting to get a good feeling from this plant. Only problem is that the stem is thinner than i'm used to, but it might be strainrelated.


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

man this is gonna take awile! Here's mai li over 3 foot and sloooooowly budding up. I was told that this was a slow strain but jeebus! Keb by the time you put yours to flower ours will be ready at the same time.....i hope.


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is the Nemesis after 2 weeks of flowering. I took a measure and she is just about 60x60x60 cm, so roughly 2 cubic foot. :-D She is quite square.. The buds are starting to form nicely. Enjoy the pictures.. I gave her a res change today and some fresh nutes, and the roots are really filling up the res.

KK I believe she will do good.. She was just a slow starter..

Chef... What a beauty.. Can't wait until she starts really budding up.. We will show some awesome buds in this thread.

Green MOJO to the both of you


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2009)

Noice risky you've got a monster on your hands!


----------



## kebnekajse (Nov 30, 2009)

I think it's a matter of days before the flip. Just let a few more shoots reach the screen. Looking forward to it.


----------



## the chef (Nov 30, 2009)

Go ken go!


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 1, 2009)

KK I think she will be going for a very long time, but I'm sure the buds will be worth it.. You might not get the biggest harvest, but I think you have the most potent strain.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4JdGiq5A_A she will take off when you switch to flowering.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 1, 2009)

Iknow, i've seen it before. But i think there is a slight difference between 85l medium and 15... So stretch will not be much worse than i'm used to i think. But i must say i'm a bit nervous. And my god how she grows now, 5 cm since yesterday. Good stuff.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm glad to hear things are finally starting to move at your place KK. I'm back at my parents place until saturday, so hopefully my plants will survive until then :-S


----------



## the chef (Dec 1, 2009)

i know what you mean keb, your gonna be surprised when you see your ladies after getting back from your folks risky. Mai li had to go back into the bathroom to finish flowering. She's at 4'3" with medium amd lights she's outgrown the tent. Got more lights on her than is pictured. Gonna add a few more as things are putting along.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 2, 2009)

She is really big now chef... So how big is your grow area now? I must say the point of this was too see how big you could go within restrictions.. So we must at least know the area of you current grow space.


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Not really competeing now just keeping up with updates fer finish. I think its 2.5 x2.5 x 5.5. It'sright above the bathroom sink.


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 2, 2009)

*chef*i have heard a few times that mirrors are not good for grow op's. might have a look in to it???
might could cover it with a towel. 
Lookin mighty good though CHef. 

*Risky* that girls is FAT. . hope you have enough room for that in that small space.


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 2, 2009)

Also chef, yoiu could probably plug some CFLS in the bathroom light fixture. WOuldnt hurt, and at the least it would provide more light to those lower branches.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 2, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> *chef*i have heard a few times that mirrors are not good for grow op's. might have a look in to it???
> might could cover it with a towel.
> Lookin mighty good though CHef.
> 
> *Risky* that girls is FAT. . hope you have enough room for that in that small space.



First of.. Thank you very much... About the mirrors I think that it is only harmful, if it create hotspots on the plants. Other than that it should only improve the light reflection.

I also hope that I'll have room to the Nemesis.. I have nowhere else to put her.


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

added more lights fer lower branches. Not to much worried about mirrors at this point in flowering frosty nugs.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 2, 2009)

Chef you got some amazing results though... What kinda soil are you using, and what is the size of your container... In other words.. What is your secret?


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Using pro-mix soil with worm castings. medium is about 2 gallons i think. I keep it simple. Alot of times the science is needed to adjust your ladies to whatever is happening and sometimes too much brain. You forget about this being a weed and being very resillant. You let your brain get in the way of what alot of people will tell ya is one of the basic rules fer growing.....let your plant just grow. I do talk to my ladies and play them music. I read alot! I've learned to tell what my ladies are telling me they need or have too much of. Other than that i burn daily sacrifices to the MJ gods!


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 2, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Other than that i burn daily sacrifices to the MJ gods!





I love it.  I hear that pro mix is good stuff. where do you find it at. All i can find is fox farm and the crap they sell at home depot with all the nutes


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

I had to go to a nursery. I asked fer organic soil they pointed me to a guy who set me up with it. Be forewarned, they don't come in small packages. It rode in the trunk of my car but it was a good chunk of mixed soil.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 2, 2009)

I saw a company near my folks giving away free organic fertilizer from a bio gas company... It turns out they only deliver in tonnes.  However it should have superb P and K values. But maybe it would be too smelly for indoor grow. I tried to keep it simple in the beginning, but for me simple is outdoor.. When you move indoor it always becomes complicated, because you have to simulate the outdoor conditions. Moreover I must say I have been converted to hydroponics, I'm even trying to convert my parents to grow hydro in the greenhouse.


----------



## meds4me (Dec 2, 2009)

Most def convert that greeen house !!! That would be an aweome DWC set up I just converted to hydro and CANT Believe The defference in growth ~


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> I had to go to a nursery. I asked fer organic soil they pointed me to a guy who set me up with it. Be forewarned, they don't come in small packages. It rode in the trunk of my car but it was a good chunk of mixed soil.


 

:yeahthat:   I  use  added  perlite  and  stock  up..they  stop  selling  in  fall...I  buy  threw  the  summer  to  stock  up  anyway...


oh  and  another  remider...dont  forget  to  have  replacement  bulbs  on  hand:aok:


:bolt::bong:


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 3, 2009)

I flip tonight! There are 9 tops above the screen and a few more that will come up in the next couple of days. That should give me about 12 good tops total which i think will be perfect. Everyone will get direct light and my cab will be full but not crowded. I think she will stretch about 30-40 cm above the screen, atleast that's my plan. Everything below the screen will removed in 1-2 weeks time. Also got a brand new hps-bulb even though my old one has done but two grows.

FINALY!


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 3, 2009)

Damn KK... Getting nervous now... I really hope my plants are still alive back home... My worst fear is my timer.. Sometimes it doesn't shut off.... But lets see.. Hopefully they are still strong and healthy when I return. Looking forward to see how SCROG will compare to LST.. Let me know what you see as the advantages and disadvantages between the two.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 3, 2009)

Hope your timer is ok Risky, knock knock...

Well, scrog is a bit less work than lst since you don't have to do any tying. And it's absolutely flat. But my plant is stuck in my cab and it can be hard to reach in the back. Could have been avoided if i attached the screen to the pot. Hindsight is 20/20 as usuall. 

Too bad your plant outgrew your space Chef. But she looks killer. Too bad you can't use hid, you need some power to grow that tall girl too it's full potential. But i bet she'll be very fine anyway.


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

i got side lights fer fill out and a 4-way splitter fer the main cola. A good green thought fer your timer risky.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice Cef, that sidelightin will help a lot.

Thought i should take a pic for stretchreference. Here it is.


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh man your gonna have a jungle like risky in a couple of weeks!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 3, 2009)

Very  nice  *kebnekajse*.:clap:..Ill  be  watching  that  one..:aok:Looks  great


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 3, 2009)

KK looking good.. I'll give you an update when I return saturday.. I miss my plants a lot.. I really hope they are surviving without me.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 5, 2009)

Growing,growing...


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 5, 2009)

So here are my plant after almost 3 weeks of flowering.. She is really starting to bud up... Notice only one main stem! :hubba: 

The smell is really bad in here now, and I need to find a solution soon. Looking good KK.. Soon you will outgrow my little nemesis


----------



## the chef (Dec 5, 2009)

Sweet jeebus risky, some nice looking buds. Glad they lasted a week without you now  i know you two want to be alone.


----------



## the chef (Dec 5, 2009)

lrighty, when the lights came on mai li had grown into the lights she's now at 4' 6". I took the board she was sitting on out and placed her in the sink. She's a monster, buds are now forming.....a bit.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 6, 2009)

Chef... wow...... She will grow into heaven soon.. Did you forget to switch to 12/12?  I hope she will grow as phat as she is tall


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 6, 2009)

Chef, it'sarealshame you didn't train mai li. Beautiful plant, very sativa. Curious how it will turn out.

Yours is a monster risky. Awinner strain/pheno by the looks of it. Abot your smellproblem: hxxp://www.swedish-growsystems.se/main.html

It works weel, covers and neutralizes smell. You need some disks aswell. I assume they deliver across the bridge, it's in malmö. There is also this gadget that uses the same disca, but it has a built in fan that spreads it around in the roo. Expensive though...


----------



## the chef (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah i konow keb. I'm going to start doing lst with the new grows. TY risky she's alredy getting the thick white hairs.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 6, 2009)

KK do you mean this one:

http://www.swedish-growsystems.se/w...w=2&query_type=&maxhits=&query=&article=21505

Chef I think you are going to really try your patience with that one.. I mean she will go for a least 13-14 weeks.


----------



## the chef (Dec 6, 2009)

i know, i figure to have atleast a harvest done and maybe another ready at the same time she's done.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 7, 2009)

I gave some fresh nutes to my little Nemesis today.. Not really a big change, but I though I might offer you a little bud pr0n from the lower buds. She has now had 3 full weeks of flowering.. She is frosting up. I added a total of 75 ml of various nutes today, she is really handling them well.

Enjoy the pictures


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 7, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> I gave some fresh nutes to my little Nemesis today.. Not really a big change, but I though I might offer you a little bud pr0n from the lower buds. She has now had 3 full weeks of flowering.. She is frosting up. I added a total of 75 ml of various nutes today, she is really handling them well.
> 
> Enjoy the pictures


 

 :holysheep:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 7, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> lrighty, when the lights came on mai li had grown into the lights she's now at 4' 6". I took the board she was sitting on out and placed her in the sink. She's a monster, buds are now forming.....a bit.


 
damn chef shes huge should be a good ammount of buddage


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 7, 2009)

Have to do something about the smell soon... I think I'll try the local hydroshop this week.. They must have something that can help me


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 7, 2009)

They will tell you to get a carbon scrubber with matching fan. And i agree it's the best method, but expensive. 

And i'm glad your cab didn't break down! By the way, have you cloned your girl? Looks like a keeper pheno growthwise. But it could also be your hydrosystem i guess. I'm impressed by the way you handled it! No problems what so ever.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks a lot KK... Turns out hydro is not that difficult as long as you keep the PH within the limits. Unfortunately I didn't clone my baby, as I got absolutely no space to do so, and I have to move out in February, so I won't have anywhere to grow after that... So I won't be able to do a new grow before autumn 2010.

That is also why I'm not going to invest in a carbon scrubber right now. I however though about a plan that might work... I was thinking about taking a bucket, drill a small hole for an airhose. Then connect an airpump and fill the the bucket with cat litter. This should be able to capture some of the smell... What do you think?


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 8, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot KK... Turns out hydro is not that difficult as long as you keep the PH within the limits. Unfortunately I didn't clone my baby, as I got absolutely no space to do so, and I have to move out in February, so I won't have anywhere to grow after that... So I won't be able to do a new grow before autumn 2010.
> 
> That is also why I'm not going to invest in a carbon scrubber right now. I however though about a plan that might work... I was thinking about taking a bucket, drill a small hole for an airhose. Then connect an airpump and fill the the bucket with cat litter. This should be able to capture some of the smell... What do you think?



I've seen people doing similar things with good results. Make sure you get a lot of air going through your bucket and you should be fine. Sad to hear about you not being able to grow until fall. That sucks bigtime.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 8, 2009)

Looking good. I got _one_ yellow leaf though. The others are in perfect condition.


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

Coming along nicely keb, Got some prominent white hairs and buds are a forming on mai li. She's a little slow but she'll get to boogolooing soon.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 8, 2009)

She's a beauty for sure.

Can you see my leafes turning more sativa-like in flower? This has happened with most plants i have grown, but not as much as this one.


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

Cage the beast my friend!


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 9, 2009)

That scrog thing seems so neat and effortless.. Maybe I should try that sometime in stead of LST.. But yeah KK it sucks balls that I can't grow before next autumn.

Chef I can't believe how big she is... I envy you both a bit.. You will have some nice sativa buds from those babies, while I might finish first, but I'm pretty sure I'll get the stony buds... But whatever.. When you are stoned you don't really care about the high, right? ;-)

Both are looking superb


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 9, 2009)

I do like the scrog, but i advice you to fasten it to your pot. It's hard to reach in the back. Then again i might have made the screen to low, about 20-25cm from the coco.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 9, 2009)

Well I was thinking the same thing.. Especially if you are growing a hydro where you need to do a res change.. But we live and we learn.. Guess none of us will make a totally perfect grow before we are old and wise 

My plant has lost quite a lot of lower fan leaves, but I guess it is because it is so dense in the top that no light ever reach the buttom. I don't worry too much about it.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 9, 2009)

I would not worry too much about loosing leafs either. It's normal in bloom and your girl has plenty to take from. Have you been thinking about trimming some away? Itäs crowded in your cab, and since i had a little bit of mould last grow i worry about it a lot. I will trim _everything_ below the screen In about a weeks time when i stop tucking.


----------



## the chef (Dec 9, 2009)

I always manage to destroy the lower leaves before its all said and done. Everything's always turned out ok.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 10, 2009)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.....

Sure is getting frosty here, and I noticed that even the upper fan leaves have lots of trics on them already.

Enjoy the pictures


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Ouch risky that doesn't look right.......you'd better give her to me fer proper disposal.....I wish! A monster my friend!


----------



## teddy d (Dec 10, 2009)

HOLY  wow both of those plants are ridiculous...i was surprized when you guys were switching to 12/12 only about 30days into your grows but now i see why.
one is a skyscraper and ones a fat a*# bush!


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks teddy. These comp. grows are a blast. Some are challenges as growing one plant, some are a bit harder like the monster, cookie and candy grows all listed in the grow journal sections of the forum. The best part is you can join in when your ready!


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 10, 2009)

Another update, day 8 of 12/12 i think. Just a few more days of tucking, then they will be free to grow as they want!

Oh, i made sort of a fuckup, forgot to raise the nutes as the plant grew! So it's about double dose compared to last week. How could i forget such a thing? I think pot is the answer.


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

Welcome to the jungle keb! Gonna be a massive bush. Still gonna post but no longer in bids fer the comp. Plans changed! Had to move mai li to the floor, when the lights came on she was lst'ing herself against the lights so had to move her to the floor. I got her on top of the fan box thats cooling her . She's now at 4'11 1/2" doing that sativa thang!


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 11, 2009)

KK - I think she will be able to handle quite a large amount of nutes, especially when she gets a bit bigger... Have you started on the PK 13-14 yet? I would really recommend you trying Hammerhead PK 9-18 instead.. Should be better for indoor growing. Apart from that she is looking nice and green

Chef..... I don't know what to say... You are not even able to get her in one picture anymore.. Maybe you vegged a bit too long :-D I hope you will have enough space and light for her to grow to full potential.. You will have some killer sativa buds... How large a container are you growing in? As for my plant I think I'll have to dispose of her myself... I was the one creating a monster, now I have to deal with the consequences 

To both of you.. Have you read the "massproducers" journal about coco buckets.. Where you have multiple layers of different soil mixes... Very very interesting.. If you haven't seen it you should really check it out.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30181

Teddy... Thanks


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 11, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> KK - I think she will be able to handle quite a large amount of nutes, especially when she gets a bit bigger... Have you started on the PK 13-14 yet? I would really recommend you trying Hammerhead PK 9-18 instead.. Should be better for indoor growing. Apart from that she is looking nice and green
> 
> Chef..... I don't know what to say... You are not even able to get her in one picture anymore.. Maybe you vegged a bit too long :-D I hope you will have enough space and light for her to grow to full potential.. You will have some killer sativa buds... How large a container are you growing in? As for my plant I think I'll have to dispose of her myself... I was the one creating a monster, now I have to deal with the consequences
> 
> ...



Yeah, i've read it and it seems good. Don't know why i don't make a reservoir atleast in my buckets since i have to do drainholes anyway. I wuld just haveto do it on the side instead of the bottom. The layeringpart of the mp-bucket will have to wait untill i get more into organics. Wouldn't really know what to do if i failed in making a good mix from the beginning. But everyone that has tried it likes it a lot.

About the pk 9-18, don'tknow if it would work great with coco. Coco has a very high amount of k, i was actually thinking of bying some pure p and try that out. But i always like getting good tips.

Chef, i'm pretty darn impressed that your girl looks so good being so big, getting so little light. You are the man!


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

Hehe thanks guys! i got some light pinned to the back of the door not in the pics. Risky "Dr. frankgreenstein", we must destroy what we create. I'm in a i think 2-4 gallon cont.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 13, 2009)

...and i think floering has started for real! Hairs are coming out of the tops. Dome with the tucking, will settle for some tie-downs if i have to. 

The screen is 60x60cm, to give you an idea how big it is. I guess it will end up like yours, Risky.


----------



## the chef (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice keb! Gonna be a bud hut soon!


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 14, 2009)

Here are my baby after 4 full weeks of flowering.. She is starting to yellowing a bit, but I guess that is pretty normal. Did a res change today, and it was smelly awful and rotten :holysheep: ... I realized that the air pump was not giving the optimal amount of air, because I had put it on a piece of cloth to remove the noise it made... Also the drip ring was all clogged up, so I cleaned it.. Hopefully no permanent damage was made.... The roots were still white and looked to be in a very good shape, so I think I got away with it this time.. Must remember to do the basic maintenance, just a tiny mistake somewhere along the line can ruin a perfectly healthy grow.

KK - Looking good.. I'm still hoping to win though 

Enjoy the pictures


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 14, 2009)

That's the downside of hydro, when things go bad they do so fast!

I think it's gonna be a close call between the two of us. Mine will be about the same size as yours but not as bushy. On the other hand, your 400w should be able to make the buds denser and bigger. But i have better airflow and a little more space... I wanna see final results, competition or no copmetition.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 14, 2009)

Well... luckly I manage to save her this time... I think she will survive for the last 4 weeks 

You know this competition will not end before March  you have a long way ahead of you.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, i know it's a long way to go for me. But i doubt that your girl will be done in 4 weeks. If it was one of the strains i have grown i would give it six weeks, if not more. Then again atrains differ a lot..

OT: Have you been to Copenhagen this weekend? Or perhaps you live there? 1000 random arrests seem a bit over the top IMHO. Something you could excpect in Iran or some other dictatorship. I think my oppinoons on the subject would have been the same even if i were not a stuckup commie.


----------



## the chef (Dec 14, 2009)

Looking good risky, close call! I think she'll turn out just fine and danky!


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 14, 2009)

Hehehe I live right next to the site... I only saw a lot of people walking by, and my brother was out there taking some videos. But it was pretty boring where he was.. There were 100.000 people at the demo, so it was only people in the back of the demonstration making problems... I wish I would have seen them sitting there on the street though  Don't thrown rocks when the police are watching you. But they arrested far to many..

Edit: oh and thanks chef... I think she will be ready in 4-5 weeks. 8-9 weeks of flowering is usually enough for indicas, but we'll see.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 15, 2009)

Woohoo it is snowing outside... Chef how is mai li coming along? I wish you could take some macro shots of the buds.


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

Mail li is fine i'll post pics when the lights come on.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 15, 2009)

my lights just came off


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

here ya go risky. Mai li in all her glory. She's now at a little over 5 foot. Her buds are coming along nicely despite a little nute burn.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 16, 2009)

It is so strange to look at sativa buds.. I'm really only use to heavy indica buds.. I think I would be too impatient for a sativa.. But.. Damn she is a beauty chef


----------



## the chef (Dec 16, 2009)

Risky she is taking so damn long!


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 16, 2009)

I tried to take a photo from the inside at the main stem so you can see the light penetration.

Enjoy


----------



## the chef (Dec 16, 2009)

Jeebus risky thats super sweet! Is it danky smelling yet?


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 16, 2009)

Chef can you please define dank and danky for me... because I'm not a 100 % sure about those terms yet.

I would say she smell skunky and..... moist.... like in a terrarium... Imagine a fox living in the rain forest... I think you would be close


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 16, 2009)

Twobweeks since the flip. She's feeling just fine and quite happy that i stopped messing with her. I got 14 tops that i will just let grow. If this ssh behaves the same as other sativadom hybrids i've grown she should stretch 30-40cm. That would be perfect, i imagine a forrest of 40sm colas! And it just might be true.


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 17, 2009)

*Chef*  Though I have never grown the particular strand that you are growing, I have never seen a plant take that long or go that slow in flowering. I really do hope Iam wrong but something about the pace of that plant seems very odd. She looks huge, and very healthy, a beauty to look at.

Good luck bro and keep me updated.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 17, 2009)

I think you will have a nice forrest of colas... She was slow in the beginning yes, but now she looks like she is catching up.. I think it must be something with the coco..... Maybe the coco is not the best medium for seedlings.. Could just be the strain, but as I remember from your last grow you also had a slow pace in the beginning, and then suddenly they took of. Am I right? Would be really interesting to find the reason

Edit: Oh I though you were talking about KK alain... I agree with chefs plant... She is really slow at budding up... Hopefully she will get there eventually. Are you adding enough PK chef?


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, coco is tricky cause of the high k low n ratio. I thought i had this fixed, but no. Or perhaps something else was wrong. Earlier grows have been really pale but this plant had a good colour from start eben though it was slow, which makes me think something else was the problem.

Chef, a friend of mine grew a sat.pheno of papaya (mostly indica  dom) that behaved and looked alot like yours, budwise that is. Took forever and ever to fatten up. He eventually got fed up with it and threw it out. But i assume you are a bit more patient.


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeppers, I was told by someone that thai super skunk does take forever. Giving her the same regiment as the others, she's just slow. Every day she developes new pistils and buds are forming nicely, she's just grows at her own rate. Risky to me dank bud is that bud that you pull out a thick, dense, sugar coated nugget and smell it. From the smell alone gets you a little buzz......Danky happens the same way only you  get that charge from opening the bag!


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 17, 2009)

Thai-weed never really stop flowering, does it? I've heard of 24+ weeks of 12/12 and still the damn thing put out new buds. But thai-weed is the best i've ever smoked. Only one time, but what a trip! It really was trippy, all in the head. Good times!


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Doesn't seem to. This is my first grow at thai ss.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 18, 2009)

Just started to hate Hydro just a little... But I learned a lot this grow... Today I noticed the water level in res was very low, but as I poured in water it didn't seem to get higher... I then realized the system was clogged.. I had to take it apart, and remove the roots from a couple of holes to let the water drain.. I flushed the pot thoroughly to make the sure the water was running properly through, and to get rid of all still water... I then had to fill the res with fresh water and new nutes... I'm going to get myself an airstone now so the water doesn't need to leave the res... The drip ring is excellent in the beginning but soooo annoying in this late flowering.


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Gotta love dirt! Hope you get it worked out risky. I want you all to know what happens when you smoke.....i ran this thread and Mai li is on 42-43 days in flowering. Man i though she was a lot longer but the threads don't lie when its you giving the info....Damn! Well here she is over five foot and buds and cola are coming along nicely. Mojo to all your grows gentelman!


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 19, 2009)

Tops are between 5-10 cm from screen, which is perfect i think. I will start feeding with pk13/14 now that the budding really has kicked in. less than 10 weeks left according to the ghs-website, i hope they are truthfull about flowering time...


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Lets hope its right! Your gonna have a shtinky room!


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 19, 2009)

2 days away from 5 full weeks of flowering... I still think she will be ready with 4 weeks time. Both of your plants are looking good! KK I think you will probably let her go for about 12 weeks more, but she will be ready for most growers in 10 weeks time.. You just have the patience to get the most out of your plants.


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

killer looking bud risky! Got my mouth watering!


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 20, 2009)

Budding...

Started the pk13-14 today. This will be excellent.


----------



## the chef (Dec 20, 2009)

Looking good keb! Won't be long fer ya!


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow... she is budding fast... much faster than I had expected, weird why she was so slow in the beginning, but she will be ready in 10 weeks, no doubt.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks guys!

I'm glad things are going well at last. This plant reminds me a lot of the blue mystic in my last grow. She was a sloooow veger, but exploded after 2 weeks of 12/12 and quadrupled in height, if not more. Then she was pretty slow in forming colas, but then she exploded once more and yielded very well. Lost some to mold though. I hope my ssh continues in the tracks layed out by my bm...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

:ciao:  Everyone...



Gardens  looking  great:lama:


heres  my  small space...:giggle:


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 22, 2009)

So here we are after 5 full weeks of flowering.. I think she only be an 8 weeker. I'll be cutting back on the nutes from next week. Then she will have 2 weeks with only PK and then one week with pure water.

KK - looking very good.. I think it will be close between us. Maybe I'll come to Sweden and celebrate the harvest with you 

4U - Looking good, but that is several plants in the cabinet, right?


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

Whoa! Killer looking buds guys! Keep up the good work!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2009)

*Risky*..Your  space  is  Awesome:lama:  and  yes  i  have  5  plants  in  that  room...all  diffrent  stages...take  care and  be safe


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 22, 2009)

4u thank you very much and right back at you... Nice to have some different strains in different flowering time, so you can get a more constant harvest. I bet you get some killer buds.


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

Sweet jeebus i want this thing to die! When she's ready. This has been an expirement in abuse. I have overnuted her a bit, over/underwatered her at times and she still lives! She's at five foot seven inches and buds are starting to thicken up....finally! I'm not real sure on doing this dominate a sativa again. She's gonna be some awsome smoke but she's taking her time. I got spoiled on the indies. Here's the latest of mai li the strong!


----------



## Mutt (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice Sat.  I'd grow that sexy thing like crazy...who cares how long it takes 
More light she wouldn't have stretched so much.  but thats not the point of this grow journal i don't think.


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah not competeting mutt but ty. Lot of probs with this one. One of those i should have........ If shes not done by febuary ...i'll wait only one more month!


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 23, 2009)

Chef in some way you are still in competition... Wouldn't be the same without you.. I think I'll still beat you anyway  So give me a run for it. She sure is taking long with those buds, but I'm sure it will be worth the wait.. It is funny you say you might not do this again, because I have been looking for sativa seeds lately.  After reading about thai weed I really want to try it out. But patience is always a problem


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

It seems like it takes forever as compared to the indies but i think we'll be pleased with the smoke.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 23, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> It seems like it takes forever as compared to the indies but i think we'll be pleased with the smoke.



LOL yep thats sativa growing. but do yourself a major favor...do not get impatient


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

Gonna let this one finish out in her own time, your right about that mutt.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 23, 2009)

Another canopy shot. Did some final tie-downs the other day, from now on no messin' with the plant. The height of the tops differ no more than 4 cm. Stretch has not really stopped, still grows 1-2 cm/day. But since she's a sat. dom. strain i guess she will grow untill harvest. That's not a big problem though, i got plenty of room. I'm also starting to think that She will be an excellent yielder, budfomation is really good from what i can tell.

I do however need a bit of advice. I got some atami bloombastic i got for free from a hydro store. I used it last grow and really liked it, but it's too expensive to buy. I got enough for about 1-2 weeks of feeding. So, when should i use it? Now, when flowers are forming, in another couple of weeks when she will start to get frosty or at the end when the final fattening of the buds are happening? I'm thinking in a few weeks when she (hopefully) has her first little explosion. That is if she behaves like other strains i have grown.

Hey chef, Mai Li has been in flower what, 5 weeks? So she should be ready the same time as mine, late feb/early march. Ok, perhaps middle of march. If that woul be the case, we would have grown our girls the same amount of time. Something to think about when you complain about slow sativas. They do make up for long flowering times by not having to be veged for so long. 

I'm allready planning my next grow. Got two things i want to do. Four super lemon hazes in 10l buckets with coco. Top once, keep four branches then flower. I think it would be the perfect grow for my cab. Second choice is four pure indicas. I would not train them at all. I'm leaning towards the second alternative since i have yet to grow an untrained plant. And an indica aswell, all have been sat. dom. Will have to find a good strain first, one that has very little stretch. Any suggestion? They all seem to tripple in height to me.


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

It's the truth keb!


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, 4u2sm0ke, i love the way the plant(s?) in the bottom right looks in this picture: 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=144275&d=1261432822 

I've seen that kind before. What is it? And how do you get it to look like that? I guess it's partly cause it's from clone,right? Straight to 12/12? I can't really put my finger on what it is that looks so special, it just does.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello  *keb*..and  Merry Cgristmas...thats  my  purplebud  2 days  into flower..not  sure  what  ya  really  looking  at..I  preformed  LST  as  you  know  i do to my  mother/donors..as  for  your  question  on the  pricey nutes..I  would  use  what  ya  have  in the  6th week..IMO..this  is were  they would  use it  best...This  is  when  mine  start packing  on the  weight..so  any  boost  is  great:aok: Your  scrog  looks  wonderful...love  the  updates...


Merry Christmas my friend:48:


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry xmas everyone. I don't think you need any flowering booster when you use PK... But then again I'm a bit green in this field. Let me know what you are going for KK.

Merry Christmas every one.. I hope you have a wonderful white evening.


----------



## the chef (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry x-mas and a happy new year!


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry christmas!


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 25, 2009)

I was thinking i should use it instead of the pk for a week or however long it last. I liked it last time i used it and people in general seem to like it allthough most also say that it's too expensive. But i got it for free. And i will start to use it in about three weeks time i think, depending on how the lady looks.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 25, 2009)

i win....


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 25, 2009)

Puff - You wish 

Tell us about your grow... We want to see what we are competing against


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Took a few snaps of mai li who grew again, had to move the light up. Her buds are comeing along nicely! The main cola is starting to thicken up! Putting the nutes to her she's starting to crystal up on her white hairs. gonna be an interesting finish.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 25, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Puff - You wish
> 
> Tell us about your grow... We want to see what we are competing against


lol.. that "tree" was the biggest out of my very first grow...the plant in the pic was 50-60 days old when i took the pic...you can see all of it in the "my first awesome grow" link in my signature.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 25, 2009)

i will tell you that it was grown in MG 3 month feed soil...under T12 floros.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice one PuffMonkey. I glanced trough your thread and saw you got about half a pound of wet bud from that one, right? I hope i will double that... 

Pic 1: canopy shot. Not much to add.

Pic 2: sideways canopy shot. I got two strange branches. The one in the front looks heatstressed. Must be in a hotspot of some kind. Then there is a stretchy one bind it. The others grow alike, healthy with a moderate stretch.

Pic 3: budshot! 

Pic 4: A peak under the screen. I have trimmed away fanleafes on the rightside but kept everything to the left since they all get direct light there. The distribution of branches are not very even as you can tell by the other pics. 

Now i'm of to the bathtub, indulging in a book i got at christmas: The lost symbol by Dan Brown. His books are bad, real bad. But i can't put them away once i've opened them. He sure knows how to make a cliffhanger. But it stains my intellectual image reading this kind of garbage.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 27, 2009)

looking mighty fine guys... I'm still sitting in the middle of nowhere, but I will come home this afternoon.. Hopefully she is still alive. 
KK - Try Irvine Welsh instead! Just got a couple of his books for xmas.


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

I told ya keb you were gonna have a forest! Green mojo to your ladies while your away risky!


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the mojo guys. 

Welsch, hmmm... I enjoyed trainspotting. Might try something else. But i have a big stack of books alleay that i should read. It's just that i don't feel like reading anything that you have to think about to enjoy.


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

Mai li is flowerinf real nice! She's at 5' 11" a monster! She's growing these stalk like buds. Waiting fer the chocolate skunk smell to get here but fer now i will have to settle fer the spicy thai smell


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 28, 2009)

Well she survived  .. Here she is after 42 days of flowering or 6 weeks. Thanks for the mojo.. This one will be a phat one. I will change the res, and drop the nutes a bit today.

Mai li is gaining buds I see.. But damn chef she has a long way to go

KK - I can just feel it will be a very close call between us. Our grows are so similar, yours just took a bit longer.

Enjoy the bud pr0n guys


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

Damn risky! My mouth a droolin at the pics. Yeah she's got a ways to go. I think maybe the white berry will be done at the same time as her and the wb is still in veg fer now. It's still taking foreeeeeeeever. Wine. nag , complain


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 28, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Nice one PuffMonkey. I glanced trough your thread and saw you got about half a pound of wet bud from that one, right? I hope i will double that....


 oh no, that was a hermie i cut early..the plant i posted yeilded about 2 lbs wet....the finished plant was over 6' tall :hubba:


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 28, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> oh no, that was a hermie i cut early..the plant i posted yeilded about 2 lbs wet....the finished plant was over 6' tall :hubba:



Oh, i will not double that. That's about 1/2lb dry i guess. I'd like to grow a tree sometime. What's the minimum wattage needed? I figure atleast a 600w to get decent penetration. Hmm, if so, it'll have to wait a while.

Does anyone dare to guestimate yield? I say risky will get 140 grams. It's impossible to tell what mai li will give, but i say 60 grams. I will get 97 grams.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 28, 2009)

I guess 75 g from mai li, 150 g for the Scrog and about the same for me.

However I think the thai buds will be an unforgetable experience.. My guess on the ssh is that you will get just a bit more than last time...

I'm hoping for 200 g, but I will probably get less.


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

i think you'll both get close to the 200 mark i'm hopeing fer at least 50 but i think the buzz will out do the weight.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 28, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Oh, i will not double that. That's about 1/2lb dry i guess. I'd like to grow a tree sometime. What's the minimum wattage needed? I figure atleast a 600w to get decent penetration. Hmm, if so, it'll have to wait a while.
> 
> Does anyone dare to guestimate yield? I say risky will get 140 grams. It's impossible to tell what mai li will give, but i say 60 grams. I will get 97 grams.


just look at my first GJ ...it'll tell you what to use light wise..it was vegged under 12 T12's(40w)


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 28, 2009)

Puff are you expecting 200 g/ sq meter... That is not a lot bro.. I'm hoping to get the same of 0.25 sq meter.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 28, 2009)

no i'm not in this race....i just posted a pic of a very large indoor plant...that plant was chopped over a year ago...good luck on that .25 sqmt...that sounds like a lot ..2 lbs per sqmt ? i gotta see that


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 28, 2009)

I just took a closer look at my plant, it's hard to reach in there. It's very good. Most branches will be colas from the top down to the screen. They won't be 40 cm tall, but 20-25 average isn't bad. 13 20cm colas will be some weight! I guess it's possible to do better then last time, if i have a bit of luck with the pheno.  

Humidity is high lights of, up to 60%, even more sometimes. I'm concerned about mold so i will invest in some "dryballs" as we call them. Basically just roadsalt and a container for water, sucked up from the air. Worke great in the past.

And i did not remember flowering time correctly. On the ghs site it says 10-11 weeks, not 12. Good news! But i still expect it to go 12.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 28, 2009)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> no i'm not in this race....i just posted a pic of a very large indoor plant...that plant was chopped over a year ago...good luck on that .25 sqmt...that sounds like a lot ..2 lbs per sqmt ? i gotta see that



Well... maybe a bit less.. Last time I had about half in the same space... I think this will be a heavy one.. Or a least I hope so... I chopped a lot of the lower branches today to increase the air flow. It was too dense. Tomorrow I will make some canna butter.. Think there was about 5 gram worth of pop corn buds.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 29, 2009)

kebnekajse said:
			
		

> Humidity is high lights of, up to 60%, even more sometimes. I'm concerned about mold so i will invest in some "dryballs" as we call them. Basically just roadsalt and a container for water, sucked up from the air. Worke great in the past.



"Dry Balls" definition: After furious masturbation for an extended time, the balls eventually become over worked and become dry/sterile.

Hahahahaha


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 29, 2009)

Yes, i too have a hard time figuring out how that would help humidity. But everyone say "dry ball, dry ball". So that's what i'm gonna do.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 29, 2009)

Hahahahaha KK I love the sarcasm... But I went out and got a dehumidifying sack from the materialist today. Apparently it should also suck the moisture from the air and then it will start dripping, so I put a bucket under. 2 kg for 5 euro... Nice.. 

http://www.matas.dk/hus+have/fugt/fugtfjerner+2+kg.aspx?CategoryId=79&ProductId=504

Edit: ohh I got something for the smell as well... Works pretty strong. I think it is the same as Ona gel.


----------



## kebnekajse (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah, it,s basically what i got. Used one before, but smaller, and it worked. It dropped from 35-50 to 25-40 if i remember correct. I need a bigger one now. Or perhaps i should just cover the coco and runoff dispenser? Come to think of it, that's what i'll do.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 30, 2009)

I tried to make canna butter today from the trimmings of the lower part of my plant... Will be interesting to see how potent it will be in cookies.. I will let you know


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 31, 2009)

So today I made some cookies from the butter... A special thanks go to my mom for teaching me how to bake!

I used all the trimmings, and you can see that it's not quite so dense anymore, and the airflow is better... Hopefully I will not get mold.

Happy Happy New Years!


----------



## the chef (Dec 31, 2009)

A jar full of cookies and soon a jar full of dank! Happy new year risky! And to all! Mai li is having a great new year now at just a tad over six feet tall. Her buds are tying together and we have our first t-chromes. Marvelous looking cookies.....and ladies risky.As you can see i moved her twin clones in with her and added a few more lights including a new 68 watter that will be going into the tent when she's finished.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 1, 2010)

Looking awesome chef... I really really like the way the buds are forming on your plant.. I think it will be the most awesome smoke ever.. Maybe you'll only ever grow thai strains after this.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy new year everybody! 2009 was the worst year in my life. I really hope this one is going to be better. And i think it's going to be!

The girl in the closet is doing great. 22cm above screen, lowest top is 12 cm above. A bit more dif than i hoped, but it's allright. She has almost stopped growing now, only a couple of mm/day.

Took a budshot of the branch that looks heatstressed. It's going to be massive.


----------



## the chef (Jan 1, 2010)

Hehehe thanks risky, loving the indie's though...may look into a mix! DAmn fine looking lady ya got there keb. Wouldn't worry to much about one branch if it doesn't do as well as the others that will be a designated hash branch. Happy new year guys!


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 2, 2010)

Looking very good KK! Those will be some fine colas.. I know what you mean about 2009! Also my worst year.. But I have a feeling this one will be better.

Well hybrids takes the best of both world.. Unfortunately it is always "diluted" a bit, so you don't get the real Sativa feeling.. That one of yours will be a very special experience.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 2, 2010)

Can't wait 7 more weeks...


----------



## the chef (Jan 2, 2010)

AAuugggggghh keb wait brother you'll thank me later.. Those are huge my friend! I see the one's in the back are fluffed out. Man ya'll are gonna have do to another and mai li will be done by your second harvest


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello.. I did a res change today after 7 full weeks of flowering... No more micro nutrients for my baby.. Only pure PK now. Last week with nutes.. The branches are starting to get heavy, and the smaller once are starting to bend when I pull her out of the cabinet. Still aiming for 200 g

KK - Those buds are looking very juicy

Chef - I like the clone of Mai Li... But man she is slow!

Enjoy the pictures


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

Risky that is beautiful! Yeah mai li and the twins are taking foreeeeeeeever!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 4, 2010)

chef, it will b worth the wait i'm sure. 

kk, scrog lookin good.

risky, hope ya got wheels on that tub!


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey Fastcash... Nah no wheels.. but I've grown strong from carrying my weed around


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 4, 2010)

KK look at this.. A Danish reporter eats a pot cookie and trips for the first time in his life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kln9IBvHNxE


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 4, 2010)

Fastcash; thanks for stopping by.

Risky; man, that guy got wasted! Who is he, seems like he's fairly well known.


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys a little update. Some better snaps of mai li with the new camera. She's slowly perking along with the twins. She remind me of a girl i dated in junor high, she didn't believe in a hairbrush.lol


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice pics Chef! Mai Li looks better then ever. She's a bit more developed than i thought, easier to see with the new camera.


----------



## the chef (Jan 4, 2010)

Ain't it neat when you can see! The new camera really shows it!


----------



## teddy d (Jan 4, 2010)

Risky, could you post a pic of the lower stem from the soil to where it branches off like crazy?

ive been following this contest but its seems strange that it would branch so much so close to the soil. did you clip the main shute when it was young?


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 5, 2010)

KK - He was a host i numerous programs for kids when I was younger, but then he started to do sort of reality tv and documentaries. In this one he went to Thy lejren, which is an old hippie camp, and he didn't know he was eating pot cookies. He is know as being very innocent and sort of a wimp.

Chef - Wow great pictures.. One tech support help: When you do the close up photos try to put your camera into a macro setting. It is usually depicted as a small flower. Then it will focus on the objects near the camera.

Teddy - Will do that.. I didn't do anything specific apart from LST... but the stem goes down about 5 cm more than you can see where the seed was germinated. There is a hole in the rockwool. But I started to LST her at young age and kept keeping her low to the ground, so I think that is the reason. Thanks for stopping by


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 6, 2010)

And here she is:


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 6, 2010)

The leaves have now turned yellow.. I guess this is normal in late flowering? The buds are getting truly fat. And she has less than 2 weeks left now.

Here are also some pics of the main stem as promised.

KK looking good.. maybe you should have vegged for one week more, but it was hard to wait  I think you will have a superb harvest.


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Monster buds Risky!


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, looking back one week more of 18/6 might have been a good idea. But i thought that i should make light penetration good from top to screen, and it looks asthough i have succeded with that. A 250w will not give you as tight nugs as a 400w a bit down the plant, in my experience at least. But i would like two more branches to fill out my cab completely, but the strain itself is too stretchy. I think way of growning will produce the most bud. 6 weeks to go!

Oh, looking good by the way, Risky! But i guess you allready know that. Watch out for the yellow on the leafes entering the buds. Could cause mold from what i've heard. Might be the reason that my bm molded a bit last grow, but i can't say i'm 100% sure.

Happy 13-day (is that even a holiday outside of sweden?).


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 6, 2010)

I will look out for mold KK... It would really spoil all the fun I had in this grow. You can always be wise when you look back, but all in all she turned out much better than any of us expected. You sure worked your magic on her... Chef on the other hand doesn't know how to limit himself  I guess the miss is not to happy about mai li, huh chef?  But I've never seen such a tall indoor plant of this site before. Must be some sort of record.

PuffinNugs, I try not to worry too much. Thanks for stopping by


----------



## the chef (Jan 6, 2010)

Wifey's not real happy but i miss my bathroom i'm using hers thats why she's unhappy. Dunno about a record but man she's tall! Your lady looks fine risky don't worry.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 8, 2010)

..and with a bit of luck, she's half done! Colas are swelling like crazy, many of them are the size of a o,5L bottle. I'm starting to think this plant will kick some serious... She's also starting to get a bit frosty, finally!

Had some problems, as you can see here:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=51417

But i think it's gonna be ok. I've flushed and changed my nutes a bit. Lowered the main nutes and upped the P and K. She's very dark green and it looks as thouh she's burned by it. I'm also thinking it could be K-def, due to to much N and high temps. I'm trying to get as close as possible with my light. Today i noticed some leafbleaching! Not good, so i raised the lamp a bit. But i do freak out every time i see strange spots on my girls.

Take care and have a nice weekend. Me, i'm working.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm starting to get use to the yellow color.. I like to think that she is sucking out the last nutes from the leaves to feed the buds.

13 more days until she gets the chop. The feeding schedule ends Monday, then I will only feed her Ripen for the last 10 days... I think it will be some nice heavy buds.

KK - She is really surprising me.. Maybe you will actually surpass me.. SSH should generate some superb buds. But she has been a one really weird grow, good thing the is showing her colors now.

Edit: Please send a vote my way in the BPOTM, unless you are voting for yourself


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 8, 2010)

Woa you guys are doing kickarse on these one plant restricted grow areas.


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Massive fallas! Damn fine looking ladies! Maybe one day.............


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

Snapped a bunch of mai li, super tall and starting to do something! Buds are fattening up even though i have......*Abused the snot out her* fer taking so long...and thats the reason she's taking soo long. The twins are pictured with her, soo tonight i start to baby her to finish. On the last pics cont., you can see a little sugar goodness on her.


----------



## the chef (Jan 8, 2010)

These are fer Warfish here ya go buddy!


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 9, 2010)

I cannot believe how tall she is.. I would really like to try that genetics out, and see what I could do with some LST and HPS light... You know what fellows.. Next time we'll do a strain specific competition instead.. That will be much more interesting.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow... Turns out the leaves were yellowing for another reason.. The drain holes has clocked once again, leaving the water rotting... I was checking on the water today and discovered the awful smell again.. Lucky it doesn't seem to have gone into the buds yet.. So res change today and fixing the water flow.. I switched to GHE - Ripen today. All this go back to one little mistake I made in week 2 og 3 of flowering, when I put a piece of cloth under the water pump to dampen the noise. This limited the air flow and thereby the water flow allowing the roots to block the drain holes, which then made some of the roots rot creating a slimy mass that constantly blocks the holes in the system... So word of advice. Make sure NEVER to limit the air flow in one of these systems. :holysheep:


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 9, 2010)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Wow... Turns out the leaves were yellowing for another reason.. The drain holes has clocked once again, leaving the water rotting... I was checking on the water today and discovered the awful smell again.. Lucky it doesn't seem to have gone into the buds yet.. So res change today and fixing the water flow.. I switched to GHE - Ripen today. All this go back to one little mistake I made in week 2 og 3 of flowering, when I put a piece of cloth under the water pump to dampen the noise. This limited the air flow and thereby the water flow allowing the roots to block the drain holes, which then made some of the roots rot creating a slimy mass that constantly blocks the holes in the system... So word of advice. Make sure NEVER to limit the air flow in one of these systems. :holysheep:



"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to RiskyPack again."
That's a good tip right there, Risky. I will not do tha if i get a system like yours.

But me, i'm going back to soil next grow. Found some perlite te other day, which is not that common around these parts, and took it as a sign. I have missed the whole mess with soil, but coco is so easy. Despite the problems i have atm. Oh, better go check up on my girl. Just came home from work and have a fresh cup of coffe. Bathtub+joint+book is my saturday night plan. Yes, i'm quite a partyanimal.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 10, 2010)

I know I already mentioned this in a few threads already, but you should really try the massbucket KK

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30181

You already have perlite and coco, all you need now is worm castings and kelp meal. I will try this in my parents green house this spring.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, i know i should do the mp-buckets... But i would not do it organically i think. It's supposed to work just at well with chemical nutes from what i've heard. And i can't see any reason why it shouldn't. But first:soil. I miss the way plants grow in soil. They do look better imo.

I think it's safe to say that the flush and change of nutes workwd. I can't see things getting worse, so danger is over for now. Which is a big relief.


----------



## the chef (Jan 12, 2010)

Alright guys mai li and the twins. Buds are finally getting bigger and a few red hairs are popping up.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 13, 2010)

I think i should have used pure water a bit longer, her state got worse. On top of it all, i noticed i've been watering with a pH of 6,7! WAAAy too high for coco. A bit pissed i did not check it the first thing i did. I mis like 10L of nutes, which last about 6 days or so. I use vineager as pH down, and i've heard it raises again pretty quick. So i guess i'm back to square one, don't really know what the problem is... But i fixed the pH and give her just water, so i'm pretty sure she'll be better. And it's still not like she's dying and the buds are swelling at a rapid pace. 

Hmmm, might take a pic just to show you. I think this plant will have the biggest colas i've grown to date. Big chance of getting more than last time. I might even give you some competition risky.

Nice ti see mai li doing fine. Gotta love an independant woman. She couldn't care less that you want her to quicken up. She just keep doin her thing.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 13, 2010)

Pic didn't turn out too great though.


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

I knoooooow keb!


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 13, 2010)

Can't help but mention it.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow chef, I didn't know you had those ladies secretly hidden inside your washroom! The tall one must be a sight to behold. Keep it up guys.


----------



## the chef (Jan 13, 2010)

She's awsome to look at and at the same time....I miss my bathroom! Mai li is 6' 2", the twins are 4' 9", and 4' 4 1/2".


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 14, 2010)

They look very good my friends.. My Nemesis has started to manicure herself.. She is loosing leaves.. But I want to let her live until all the nutes are out of her system. Gonna be harvesting next week, so look out for the great unveil of the harvest photos!


----------



## diggydabomb (Jan 15, 2010)

i must say a very very interesting grow.....great to see you guys make the best of what you have


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks diggy! Yeah, it's what i got, but it's enough for me. But a 80x80 cm box with a 400w would be nice. Then i would not have to care about yield at all, it would be all about fun! But since i refuse to buy weed i got to make sure i have enough to last a new grow. I think most people recognize this.

Some pics i took today. You can see the burns/defs on the leafes. Please give me your oppinion on this. I started giving her some nutes again today after some more days with just pH'ed water. Very light mix though. I'm sure she'll survive but i'm a bit concerned that it will prolong fowering time and give lame buds. I hope this is not true...


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

Keb those colas are awsome! Dig, started off small and had to move it!


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't think you have to worry too much about the leaves.. As long as the buds are looking healthy.. I gave my baby the last water change before the chop on monday.. KK are all the buds above the screen, or do the colas go further down? I'm surprised to see how fat they are.

If you want to borrow a 400 watter you can come to Copenhagen and borrow mine while I'm away in the military. I won't be using it until august anyway. Just an offer.

Edit: Actually you can borrow the hydro system as well.. You would really do me a favor by storing it for me, and then bring it back in the autumn. Just a suggestion


----------



## warfish (Jan 15, 2010)

This is a very fun journal to follow along   I love how alll the plants look very nice but yet each one is soo different from it's competitor  

Thanks for the pics of the lady, the chef!  I wonder how long she is going to take to finish, hehe.  Fun to see her filling in now


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks!

The buds are all above the screen. However, some stems are bent above the screen, so theres a lot of bud hidden uder the leafes anyway. 

Risky, i'll let you know if i'm going cross the bridge.


----------



## the chef (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks warfish and to answer your question...........Forever!


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

Her's some fat bud porn. She's doing her thang but taking her time! The last 2 pics are cola shots from the twins.


----------



## warfish (Jan 16, 2010)

very nice, the chef   Looks like she is starting to ripen a bit finally!


----------



## the chef (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah warfish i'm hopeing by this x-mas she'll be ready to harvest:holysheep:


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 17, 2010)

Chef wouldn't call her fat.. But she sure is a beauty.. How are the trics coming along? Is she frosting up?


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 17, 2010)

Have i mentioned the smell? Net very much of it, but what can be noticed is not very pleasant. It smells, well, rotten or like poo or something. Not like weed at all. Is this the haze-smell that everyone seems to like so much? It beats me why. But if you've smoked it you might associate it to something good...

Speaking of frost, my plant lacks that aswell. The least frosty strain i've grown to date. Then again she's still got 4 weeks or so to go. A lot can happen in that time.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 17, 2010)

Hahaha KK sounds like very petite smell. I'm glad I haven't got it here. My weed smells really dank now.. Now I really know what dank is. It has this kind of alcoholic smell to it.. Almost like the breath of a person who has been drinking a lot. Together with this is the skunky weed smell that sticks to all my clothes.. I can't way to chop her tomorrow, and get rid of the smell. 

KK - I hope the SSH will taste better than she smell ;-)


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 18, 2010)

I really hope it tastes better tham it smells. So, you're chopping tonight? Can't wait to see pics. Lotts of bud on her.

My problems continues, or rather evelves.I think the srustspots have stopped, now she's getting pale! Starting from the top, going down. It's not heat, i raised the lamp two days ago to 30 cm above tops. That's way further than necessary. But i don't panic, checked trichs today and they are half clear, half cloudy. Looks like i got a fairly early pheno, it could be done in ten weeks if i'm lucky. She'll survive that long i think, no matter how.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm harvesting today... This is just some early harvest photos.. My hands are so sticky, I've just rolled a small ball of fingers hash I'll smoke in a minute.. Enjoy the pictures.. Will be a long evening for me.

Have a fun one guys!


----------



## the chef (Jan 18, 2010)

Sweet jeebus! Congrats on your harvest! Those are some awsome looking buds!


----------



## warfish (Jan 18, 2010)

That is just amazing Risky!  Very beautiful finish   Wow, just wow


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 18, 2010)

Dammit... It was my Nemesis.. She is really kicking back now.. The finger hash was so amazing, I can not come near it in a description.. It was bubbling and the smoke was so harsh.. I was coughing so hard... Now after sitting with pure THC on my fingers for a couple of hours, I'm close to dying... She really did try to kill me.. I'll show more photos later


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 18, 2010)

Finger hash is the stuff! Going to dream wet dreams about those buds tonight.. Wuuuhuuuuu..  I'm so stoned! :bong: The ash burned almost 100 % white :holysheep:


----------



## warfish (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm so envious right now, Risky   I want to try some fiinger hash SOO badly, hehe!


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 19, 2010)

Warfish I still have a small ball left.. Equivalent to what I smoked yesterday.. I realized that this is not something to joke about.. This is really strong hash. I nearly didn't make it to bed, because my legs wouldn't move. Maybe I should stick to buds in joints in the future.. Easier to handle


----------



## fruity86 (Jan 19, 2010)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Dammit... It was my Nemesis.. She is really kicking back now.. The finger hash was so amazing, I can not come near it in a description.. It was bubbling and the smoke was so harsh.. I was coughing so hard... Now after sitting with pure THC on my fingers for a couple of hours, I'm close to dying... She really did try to kill me.. I'll show more photos later



hey risky thats some nice lady you had there and the hash i no wot you mean it make me cof just thinking about it but its the best thing ive smoked in trems of stonedness you shound try putting it in brownies i did die and went to stoner heaven   o wot a fun night


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 20, 2010)

I wanna see somepics of the budd hanging. And do you have a wet weight?


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 21, 2010)

KK easy tiger  I will get some pictures up.. Didn't take the wet weight.. Did you see the state I was in? I went straight to bed  I'll get pictures up later.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 21, 2010)

So.. After 3 days of drying the closet the buds were much dryer than expected. I don't think they will need more than a couple of days in bags before going to jars. That is the good news.

Bad news: A couple of moldy buds.. About 2-3 gram. The harvest was a bit smaller than I had hoped for, but I managed to get 157 g of good buds after I pulled them of the stems... This will probably go down to 145-150.

But a final good news is that I haven't made bubble hash from the leaves yes, and there is lots of sugar leaves this time.. Hopefully I'll manage to get a couple of g of good bubbling hash.

Here are the post harvest pictures.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 21, 2010)

150g is very good. That's 600g/m2. Impressive. Too bad about the mold. Strange, since it's grown indoors. But from what i've seen your buds are really dense, that might have been the cause. I'm prety sure i will not have mold, my buds grow different than yours.

Try putting some directly into jars and burp them a bit more often than you would normally. Dry, crisp bud is no fun at all!


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 21, 2010)

Well the mold was on the inside of the very fattest fatty of the colas. And only on a few.. Hopefully I got rid of all the moldy ones, so I won't get a bag of moldy buds. But you are right about the density, it came from the inside right at the most dense part where the buds were almost in layers. 

I will try your advice.. However most of it just have to speed dry, so I can sell it to my friend. I just found a new apartment, so I need the money. Gonna keep the best buds for myself, though 

Well I surely hope you will not get any mold KK.. How is she coming along.. No pictures for a while?


----------



## the chef (Jan 22, 2010)

Damn risky not on the main! Mai li is stiiiiill doing her thing. A few new red hairs but nothing new to report.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Well actually the Main stem was not the largest.. Very strange this plant turned out to be  But I loved my beautiful freak


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 22, 2010)

Some pics for you. What's with this girl? The top leafes on the tallest branch are, well, white. Heatstress? I don't know really. But the rest are finally getting greener and looking better. Less than four weeks to go.


----------



## smoove (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey Guys!

  Sorry for the late entry Hi-Jack. 

  Just wanted to share since I recently finished a grow that fits the grow specs. 

*Specs:*

*Strain:* Purple Cindy X White Widow
*Area:* 48cm X 74cm (.36 square meters on the dot)
*Light:* 400W HPS
*Method:* Hydro DWC
*Nutrients:* _Advanced Nutrients:_ Micro, Bloom, Barricade, Voodoo Juice, Carbo Load, Big Bud (pH up, down) _Botanicare:_ Liquid Karma, CalMag+, Fulvic Acid

  From seed, 3 week veg, 69 day flower, 10 day dry, 30 day jar cure.

*Final weight: *332.82 grams (after cure)

*Bonus:* A few balls of hash 


(again sorry for just cutting in here at the end... hope you guys don't mind)


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 23, 2010)

Very nie! Wish i could have seen it from start.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 23, 2010)

Well, i would have to get 1.33g/w. I don't think it will happen.

I'm out of  weed after tonight. LAst grow lasted almost four months. But i must havr given away 20-30 grams to friends. But a weedbreak for a few weeks is welcome actually. Even though i'm a stoner i can have too much. And i think i have this year. So, looking forward to having a clear head in a week or so .


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 23, 2010)

KK how do you normally smoke it? In joints or in a bong? The reason why I ask is because I discovered how much less you have to smoke when it is in a bong. I know there is special and relaxing about making a joint and enjoying it.. The experience is not quite as nice with a bong IMO, but the high is crazy.


----------



## hizluckygem (Jan 23, 2010)

Keb-

I am in no way an expert, I would more say a novice however, have you tried mixing epson salts into your water? I have read through all of the posts and watching the growth and it's fab. 

Your plant has reminded me of one of my previous mishaps especially when I saw the last pics.  After I had troubleshot everything that I could imagine, my cousin told me I needed to add some epson salts to the water/neut mix. He said the mg was being blocked due to elements in the water.  I put 3/4 teaspoon (he recommended more, I took the safer route) in my 2  1/2 gal. res. (I was growing hydro) After a day I saw a huge difference and they started growing better than ever, then I gradually increased it to 1 tsp. and use it all the time now.  Maybe something you look into??? Just a possible suggestion, to a sticky issue.

Nice grows guys! My girl is now in her 1st week of flowering in a space much rougher than these. (I couldn't wait to finish out the space. So we have it in the area of my linen closet in a roughed out portion on my unfinished bathroom. We are talking exposed outer walls, studs and all with a concrete floor)  

She's looking pretty good, but I haven't paid attention to her like I should have--she's just really doing her own thing. I think she will be a lot smaller than my previous ones but it will still smoke all the same.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 23, 2010)

hizluckygem said:
			
		

> Keb-
> 
> I am in no way an expert, I would more say a novice however, have you tried mixing epson salts into your water? I have read through all of the posts and watching the growth and it's fab.
> 
> ...



Welcome!

I've been looking for epsom, but have not managed to get it. Thanks for input, much appreciated. Get your space together and next grow will be amazing.


----------



## hizluckygem (Jan 23, 2010)

I found mine at walmart in the bubble bath section if I remember correctly. 

Good luck!


----------



## hizluckygem (Jan 23, 2010)

Here's my girl. As I stated above, not the best setup but I got impatient waiting for the space to be finished in our newly purchased house.

There are actually 2 in there, the other is about the same. 

I purchased a pack of feminized mixed seeds from Nirvana thinking "no prob" well, hind sight... I AM NOT experienced enough to know what I've got. So far, they look alright. I have done much better in my previous grows but I haven't messed with these all that much. I have always wondered what the difference in supercropping and regular growth looks like and now I will see. Thus far, I see a tremendous difference but I have a way to go yet. (Starting to wish I had)

Start date: Nov. 20, 2010
Picture date: Jan. 23, 2010
Now on day 7 of 12/12
Strain: unknown
Weeks to go: unknown
Smell: Very danky for this early. Something I will have to fix real soon!

Medium- Sure to Grow 4x4 (I love these)
Neuts- 3 part Flora series will use Kool Bloom powder at ripening stage.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 24, 2010)

I made myself some bubble hash today.. So much effort such a small amount.. I think there is about 3 grams dry.. Hopefully it will produce one heck of a smoke. It is so nice that my room is not smelling anymore 

KK - try the materialist.. Here in DK we have something called Matas and they sell stuff like makeup, creams, cleaning supplies and so on.. I'm sure you've got something similar in Sweden.

Hizluckygem - Welcome.. Nice plant!

Enjoy the photos


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok.. so is this thread dead now? what is up with my man KK and my man Chef? Show me how your plants are coming along.


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2010)

Get ya an update tonight.


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 26, 2010)

It's worse than ever. I only watered once yesterday, right after lights on. This morning i forgot to put on the fan. When i came home late this afternoon, she was  VERY thirsty. But i'm sure it's ok, she'll be perky tomorrow. Which will be day 56 of 12/12. Getting close!


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2010)

Here ya go guy's big budding mai li! In her 1234345648478 day of flower!  She's still got a bit to go but she's showing me something new every two day's. The 3 main cola shots are the twins folled by mai li herself. Enjoy.


----------



## teddy d (Jan 26, 2010)

^ man those things stretched like crazy... you dont have a whole lot of lumens on some big *** plants. it looks like you still have opposite nodes at almost 2 feet high. im curious how the bud turns out!


----------



## the chef (Jan 26, 2010)

This is what you get when you don't put in 100% and then try to make up fer it. Hopefully she'll be done...oh...let's say.........2020!


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 27, 2010)

How dense are the buds chef? Does she have any weight to her at all? She will take sooo long OMG.. I wouldn't have the patience


----------



## warfish (Jan 27, 2010)

the chef, thanks for the update on the tall slender one!  She is a beauty   I must admit though that I would have a hard time waiting the 124 weeks for it to ripen


----------



## kebnekajse (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Chef, looking good! I think people will be quite impressed of mai li, a thai plant grown under cfl's is not an easy thing to pull off, but you did. Or do i should add.

I'm sad to say that i don't think my girl will make it to 11 weeks. The buds are starting to look bad aswel as the leafes. It could be heatstress from yesterday though. But i think i will have to chop in a week or so. Took a samplebud, will let you know how it is once i smoked it. She's 56 days of 12/12 and trichs are clear/cloudy. Not perfect, but i'm sure it will be ok at least.


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Risky my bud! If you notice i had to put up more string, She was leaned way over when the lights came on the other day. Top heavy! Hehehe, warfish....124 weeks....you think she'll be ready by then!? Lets hope. Hey keb, sorry to hear about your lady. What do the trich's show? The thing that helps is i got other plants going so i can basically forget about her. I do miss my bathroom, the wifey is gonna wan't her's back now.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 27, 2010)

Chef: I was not sure why you had started LST now  ok I didn't see them at first.. But it is just to hard to determine the size of the buds from the picture.. The fact that she is sooo tall makes her look really skinny. I hope you will get at least fitty from her alone.. And 25 of each of the clones.. Then we will see the happy face from you.

KK - Sorry to hear about the SSH.. Sounds really weird with heat stress? I mean it is freezing and snowing here, and my room is kinda cold.. How can she be heat stressed in the winter? Just put out the fire for heavens sake  No but seriously it is weird.. You didn't have any PH problems? Can you even flush or is she locked to the cabinet? I hope you will get some killer buds anyways.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 27, 2010)

Chef.. I'm so happy you got a new camera.. You are really getting the hang of macro shots I see


----------



## the chef (Jan 27, 2010)

Hehehe, yeah love the new camera! Not lst, tied it down to keep from snapping!


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 28, 2010)

Hehe the LST thing was a joke.. Trying to be ironic because I hadn't noticed the strings at first.


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

They make a nice sound if you fart right...they are in the bathroom....nevermind.


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 28, 2010)

Now I know why the leaves are curling! hehehe


----------



## the chef (Jan 28, 2010)

:laugh: ......hey wait!


----------



## RiskyPack (Jan 28, 2010)

Approaching 4:20 am... Haven't been awake for this for quite a while.. Doing an allnighter before handing in my thesis later today.


----------



## warfish (Jan 28, 2010)

RiskyPack, Here is to hoping your thesis is a success


----------



## the chef (Jan 31, 2010)

just an update. Mai li is still going. Man i don't think i'll do this one inside again. Some pic's of her and the twins. I'm thinking if she doesn.t do something in a month she goes! Got a butt load of clones coming up!


----------



## the chef (Jan 31, 2010)

Buds are getting fat! and she getting a bit of a sugar coating on her.........maybe 2-3 months.


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 4, 2010)

A pic of my abused girl. Think she'll make it 70 days. Started flushing today. Trichs are mostly cloudy, but a lot of them are still clear. I thibk i've spotted two or three freak amber ones. I had to chop the biggest branch, but it was the strange, really airy one. Got obly 12 grams from a 30 cm cola... Smoke was, well, average a best. And i'm being very, very kind saying that. I Also took the smallest top two days ago. Since it had gone a week longer it was more mature and had a bit better bite to it. So i guess i will end up with some decent bud after all. 

But i'm sorta glad i had a baaaad grow, gotta have it sometime. On the other hand i was looking forward to some fine ssh. Never smoked a haze before.

I have germed three super lemon hazes and have a 10-pack of femed skunk#1 from sensi in the mail. Will grow three of those aswell. Classic smoke!


----------



## warfish (Feb 4, 2010)

the chef, You think she will be done in 2-3 months?  I was kind of thinking come spring you could put her outside to finish out!  Hehe   She does look very pretty though  

keb, Who knows, maybe when she ambers up she will get the potency your after   I'll cross my fingers for you!  The super lemon haze has my interest, you going to do a journal for them?


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2010)

No no warfish 2-3 months in 2012!


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

Put mai li and the twins in new finishing pots. They got to the point as if suspended in time. I though i've seen this before! With my first pinapple express! It was in a medium to small to finish properly. After transplanting her she finished out beautifuly. Got some shots of her and the twins. Did a dead leaf patrol and now her bottom half looks naked!


----------



## the chef (Feb 5, 2010)

Started with the molasses treatments to help get that sugar coating to finish her!


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 9, 2010)

She's got a fair amount of amber, so i cut her. The buds were in good condition except the ones closest to the light. A bit fluffy perhaps. Quite frosty as well. Wet weight was about 460g. Will return with dry weght when done. Will try to do it slower this time, last time it was more or less bone dry in three days. 

Sorry bout the poor quality of the pic, but i don't have the energy to get it right atm. Going to sleep...


----------



## thebestofthecentury (Feb 9, 2010)

hey are yall gonna weigh the whole plant, measure it, and what if you have a thc measurer and when is the deadline?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 9, 2010)

WOWzers chef..she stil goin eh...who says you can't grow a 6' tall sat under a few CFLs LOL Good growin dude. :aok:


----------



## the chef (Feb 9, 2010)

Ty mutt i can't wait to finish !!!!!!! Getting close.....er. Her hairs are turning and sh'e got first signs of thc on her leaves.


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 12, 2010)

Dried very fast since the buds were very airy. Don't now if it's due to the sativa influence or heat/stress, but i think the latter. But the yield was allright. In fact pretty great, 114 grams plus another 21 that i cut early (three tops). So i got 135 grams of my plant. But i still lost to you, Risky. 

I guess this is the end for this thread. It's been fun, hope someone found it entertaining aswell.


----------



## Tact (Feb 12, 2010)

Jesus haha, that sativa looks like a leigh for the jolly green giant. GROW BABY! SATIVA-STAIRWAY TO HEAVEN!


----------



## RiskyPack (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice harvest Kebne.. Too bad she ended up a sick little girl.. I've been trapped on the Island of Bornholm the last 2 weeks, where I'm serving my military duties. So f'ing boring and exhausting.. But I guess you got to do, what you got to do.. No internet there :-( So going back in half an hour... Dammit.. I hate the military.

Chef - Keep your patience!


----------



## the chef (Feb 14, 2010)

Mai li is no more! Started to get the first signs of mold on the lower buds....so whack! Got a nice pile of fat buds drying. This was the last straw with m.li! I still got her 4 foot clones going so there's hope still. If anyone is doing a thai super skunk....LST!


----------



## warfish (Feb 14, 2010)

the chef, Sad to see her go   Although if it where not for the mold you may have never gotten to harvest her, hehe   It looks like you got a very nice pile of buds from her  
I will look forward to a smoke report. :bong:


----------



## the chef (Feb 14, 2010)

Gonna let the clones finish out, but yup she had to go!


----------



## RiskyPack (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow down she went.. I hope she is a real nice smoke.. I'm currently taking my truck driving license so no MJ for me. I have saved the biggest top buds for myself for special occasions.. The buds are without a doubt the strongest weed I ever smoked.. Chef I can't wait to hear how Mai Li is going to smoke.. Chef how is the SSH?


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

thai super skunk is very descent! The buzz is ok and the smell is like a spicy chocolate.


----------



## kebnekajse (Feb 22, 2010)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Wow down she went.. I hope she is a real nice smoke.. I'm currently taking my truck driving license so no MJ for me. I have saved the biggest top buds for myself for special occasions.. The buds are without a doubt the strongest weed I ever smoked.. Chef I can't wait to hear how Mai Li is going to smoke.. Chef how is the SSH?



I guess you ment me regarding the ssh...

It's pretty fine after 10+ days of drying and curing. Average weed i would say, but since i kinda was expecting top notch buds i'm a bit dissapointed. _But i got ppp, skunk and super lemon haze growing atm, hope they do better. I just picked up a new carbon filter allthough i didn't need one last grow, the ssh was very very low smell. But i guess the skunk will be smelly.

Risky, too bad your chpice of work akes you weed-free, but i think you got your priorities straight. Military duty over? Over here everyone must do military service according to the law, in reality less than 1/4 do it, so i had no problem in skipping it some ten years ago.


----------



## RiskyPack (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I'm still in the military.. Until August in fact, that is why I have to take the truck license.. I'm going for the civil services, so I'm currently becoming a fireman. Tomorrow I have to orally defend my thesis, so keep them fingers crossed.

And yes I meant you about the SSH.. Strange that the buds are only average.. I hope the lemon haze will be better.. Maybe the GHS do a bit too much marketing.. Maybe there are better seed companies out there.

Have a nice Monday!


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Feb 24, 2010)

lol funny harvest, I love it!

Reminds me of back when I used cfls' to make me an ounce 

good luck!!
get a hps lol

destroyer


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Um yeah thats was a abuse project. An ounce? I get alot more than that. Just a little reminder of what cfl's can do...


----------

